#juju-gui 2013-07-15
<rick_h> huwshimi: morning
<rick_h> huwshimi: how goes?
<huwshimi> rick_h: Hey good thanks. Have you travelled already?
<rick_h> huwshimi: yea, traveled and gone out for the night and back
<rick_h> huwshimi: I'd like to setup a time to chat. I had to pull the breadcrumb stuff in the process of trying to get the home button stuff landed for friday late. 
<rick_h> huwshimi: I think we can work on getting it back in and supported globally in a bit, but wanted to give you the heads up on why it was pulled out for now
<huwshimi> rick_h: OK
<rick_h> huwshimi: sorry for the quick change without discussing. Not usually how I'd like to do that kind of thing. 
<huwshimi> rick_h: It's all good.
<rick_h> huwshimi: cool
<huwshimi> rick_h: Well, in that I'm not the stakeholder here :)
<rick_h> yea, I wanted to give you the heads up though and let you know that I want to help get it back in and such. Felt a bit rude in a friday rush to yank it. :P
<huwshimi> rick_h: No, it's all fine, really.
<gary_poster> alejandraobregon, luca, bcsaller has a demo of bars and icons on deployed services, replacing the current pie chart.  We are wondering whether to try and land that as default--without the inspector.  The downside is that it really only makes sense with the inspector as is, because unit counts are not included.  bcsaller added unit counts but they are teeny teeny tiny in the given (designed) bar size.  do you have a moment to look
<gary_poster>  at his branch and give some thoughts on whether we should land it for OSCON (pre-inspector)?
<hatch> Makyo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1201416
<alejandraobregon> gary_poster: hi gary... we're at a meeting right now, we'll take a look once we're out (cc.luca)
<gary_poster> cool thanks luca
<rick_h> jujugui review please https://codereview.appspot.com/11276043 sinzui jcsackett as well
<luca> gary_poster: Hi Gary, the bar is meant to represent an action point, it's meant to get you to the inspector. Unit counts aren't really needed at this view just now, they might come into play for us when we have a progressive zoom but it's meant to just move users on.
<luca> bcsaller: ^
<bcsaller> luca: its a little funny to have to open the inspector to see how many units there are, but I'm fine with it for now
<bcsaller> turning labels on is easy enough, or including a hover state unit count some other way is fine too
<gary_poster> luca, bcsaller +1 on what bcsaller said, though to clarify, IIUC you are saying that the bar change does not make sense to you without the inspector at least without further discussion?  If we had a unit count indicator I would feel it would be fine
<luca> gary_poster: bcsaller the pie chart has always tested really badly, we're interested in moving on from it. It works better than the pie chart irrespective if we have the inspector or not. Unit count isn't really important, it's nice to know your unit count but generally you should know roughly how many units you have on a service in your environment (if its large, medium or small). What we want to do is direct people.
<bcsaller> ahh, I'd also removed the unit scaling, but we could put that back in. I like it w/o but sounds like you still expect the block to scale with unit size?
<luca> gary_poster: bcsaller It also is really hard to design solution which can handle a text input of 10 or 10,000. We need a nice big dedicated space for it, we don't really have that kind of flexibility. Not until we redesign the service block completely and look at power tools.
 * bcsaller is eager for that
<luca> bcsaller: we actually don't want the blocks to scale with unit...
<bcsaller> ok, good, I thought that as well
<bcsaller> I like it better w/o
<luca> :)
<gary_poster> luca, bcsaller, ok, so we want the bar + icon, without unit count and without block scaling, before the inspector?
<bcsaller> those icons are pretty nice ;)
<gary_poster> That's what I understand, in which case, let's get your branch reviewed and landed bcsaller :-)
<gary_poster> agreed
<bcsaller> its proposed
<luca> bcsaller: gary_poster do you have the assets for the bar? etc
<gary_poster> I saw
<gary_poster> luca we didn't think we needed any assets :-)
<bcsaller> luca: no, I render an animated bar with d3
<luca> bcsaller: gary_poster ah, cool :)
<luca> gary_poster: bcsaller Then I look forward to seeing it! hehe
<gary_poster> cool, thanks luca.  :-) I had a few pending questions for you...lemme see if I can find them
<gary_poster> luca, right one easy question, one hard :-)
<gary_poster> We don't have the jujucharms.com switch of the log out
<gary_poster> button to...what was it? Maybe we can squeeze that in, if you can
<gary_poster> remind me of the plan.
<gary_poster> luca ^^^ that was #1
<gary_poster> the easy one :-)
<gary_poster> hard one:
<gary_poster> can you share plans for any of the following inspector bits yet:
<gary_poster> - making a relation
<gary_poster> - moves of expose and delete per MS
<gary_poster> moves of constraints per MS
<gary_poster> ?
<gary_poster> luca ^^^ that was #2
<gary_poster> the hard one
<luca> gary_poster: When do you guys need them? I've been watching the user testing today. I know you'll need them asap but whens the uber cut off date?
<gary_poster> luca, for #1, today if at all possible.  for #2, tomorrow would be ideal, wed still maybe ok
<luca> gary_poster: #1 the button should say "Get Juju"
<luca> gary_poster:  and link to https://juju.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<gary_poster> awesome thanks luca
<luca> gary_poster: no worries, I'll get to work on #2 :)
<gary_poster> cool thanks again :-)
<Makyo> bcsaller, lp:~makyo/juju-gui/unit-view
<hatch> jujugui could i get a quick review on https://codereview.appspot.com/11283043/  plz
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10 kanban now :)
<teknico> then again, maybe not? :-)
<luca> arosales: Am I correct in thinking that not all charms will get a charm rating?
<luca> jcastro: 
<luca> jcastro: ^^
<arosales> luca, correct we are just shooting for all featured, popular, and one charm/category
<luca> arosales: I see
<luca> arosales: I'm requesting the copy writer should write a message for it
<jcastro> luca: they should all have one
<jcastro> all new ones will
<arosales> luca, I think it currently states
<arosales> Quality Rating:
<arosales> This charm does not have a Quality Rating
<arosales> It will be rated soon.
<jcastro> but like personal ones I doubt people will care about
<arosales> jcastro, are you saying all reviewed charms will have a rating by week end
<luca> arosales: The current message says that it will be rated soon
<luca> arosales: It would be nicer to have it more personable
<jcastro> arosales: no
<arosales> luca, for "reviewed" charms it should have a rating soon
<jcastro> all charms from now on going in should
<arosales> jcastro, ok I was confused by, "they should all have one."
<luca> jcastro: arosales I see, so maybe it's not so important
<arosales> luca, so to summerize
<jcastro> they are supposed to have one
<jcastro> the thing is when we decided the ratings we already had like 100 some charms in the store
<jcastro> so they should have one, but the reality backlog is different than what we really want
<arosales> 1. all featured, popular, and one charm/category will have a rating by week end
<jcastro> hey sinzui 
<jcastro> http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/fullscreen/precise/ceph-13/
<arosales> 2. All reviewed charm ~should~ have a rating, and that is a work in progress but won't be done before OSCON
<jcastro> do we really need the revision control in the URL?
<jcastro> the "ceph-13"
<arosales> luca, ^ does that make sense?
<luca> arosales: yes :)
<luca> arosales: thank you
<arosales> luca: if you look at logs I also confirmed non-reviewed charms have the correct wording "Only reviewed charms have a quality rating"
<rick_h> jcastro: yes we do 
<jcastro> rick_h: can we make something like /current then or something?
<jcastro> I can't expect we'd get good google juice on ceph-13
<jcastro> and then people pass around ceph-14
<jcastro> and so on
<abentley> sinzui: https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/store-data-on-enqueue/+merge/174827
<rick_h> jcastro: I'd think so myself, but would want to work that through the guys working on getting things to support multiple versions
<jcastro> who would that be?
<rick_h> jcastro: sinzui and gary_poster probably need to chat. 
<gary_poster> jcastro, I want the default urls to be without versions.  However, we will want versions to exist and work.  Right now we are in a weird in-between land in which, for instance, juju-gui-GHJGJHG takes you to the same info as juju-gui-66 and the same info as juju-gui-0; but juju-gui takes you to the same info as juju-0.  Not ideal.  I want specified versions to take you to the right info; unspecified versions to take you to the new
<gary_poster> est info; and internal links and urls to generally use the unspecified versions.
<rick_h> jujugui jcsackett https://codereview.appspot.com/11271045 for the home button being non-stupid :)
<jcastro> gary_poster: yeah I am just saying when users want to share the URL etc it shouldn't care about the version
<jcsackett> rick_h: ack.
<gary_poster> jcastro, on the same page
<jcastro> if we do like a /current or whatever that's fine, as long as the canonical url doesn't change
<jcastro> I mean canonical as in the URL namespace, not our employer, heh
<gary_poster> :-)
<jcastro> I have all sorts of dumb URL questions but I'll just bother rick_h later since you guys are sprinting
<jcastro> unless he's sprinting with you
 * rick_h waves at jcastro from N.C.
<rick_h> :P
<jcastro> heh
<sinzui> jcastro, as a ~charmer I believe you can do help with this. otherwise I can ask webops to helps us: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5878176/
<jcsackett> rick_h: http://cdn.fd.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Oprahs-Bees.gif
<jcastro> sinzui: what would you like me to do?
<sinzui> I think you are one of the few that have permission to add a series. /me cannot see the URL
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> ok so should I try to make one?
<sinzui> jcastro, yes please
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/charms/bundles
<jcastro> \o/
<sinzui> thank you very much jcastro
<bac> hazmat: can you explain relationship weights in deployer?
<hazmat> bac no :-) that's legacy format imo. it was an  odd syntax for ordering. simpler one is just a list
<hazmat> bac, see configs/*yaml
<hazmat> for the altenrate forms
 * hazmat watches juju-core test suite bring his laptop to its knees.
<bac> hazmat: sorry, but where are these configs/*yaml?
<hazmat> bac lp:juju-deployer/darwin
<hazmat> configs dir in that branch
<hazmat> bac,  what are you trying to do?
<hazmat> bac forwarded some docs on the different forms .. its also in doc/config.rst in that branch
<bac> hazmat: adding ability to fetch configs by url, e.g. -c http://...
<hazmat> cool
<bac> hazmat: so, if we're making changes to deployer should we be using darwin?
<hazmat> bac, yeah
<bac> good to know
<hazmat> bac, the goal is to have it merged to trunk this week (with py compat) rather than trying to keep a separate series
<bac> hazmat: k
<marcoceppi> Hey guys, there's a charm that was recently promulgated, but the icon isn't showing up http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/openvpn-as
<marcoceppi> Is this a known issue or should I open a bug?
<jcastro> the icon was there this morning btw
<sinzui> abentley, review? https://code.launchpad.net/~sinzui/charmworld/bundle-api-1/+merge/174837
<rick_h> marcoceppi: icon is showing right now?
<rick_h> hatch: https://www.google.com/search?site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1364&bih=659&q=w700ds&oq=w700ds&gs_l=img.3..0j0i24l6.1944.3345.0.3489.6.6.0.0.0.0.205.684.1j3j1.5.0...0.0.0..1ac.1.17.img.KQJmcASAcqQ
<rick_h> bah, "I will shorten urls...I will shorten urls"
<bcsaller> hatch: the wip is here: lp:~bcsaller/juju-gui/header-slot
<sinzui> Makyo, chrome://settings/languages
<jcsackett> jujugui: can i get two reviews on https://codereview.appspot.com/11301043
<jcsackett> i have to run; if it's all green i'll land tonight, if it's not all good i'll address concerns before tomorrow morning.
<BradCrittenden> hazmat: trivial merge to deployer/darwin to get tests to work: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/juju-deployer/darwin-test-fix/+merge/174862
<rick_h> Makyo: lp:~rharding/charmworld/icon-api
<bac> thanks hazmat.  can you merge it in now?  :)
<benji> hazmat: I have a small deployer branch up for review that I think you've heard rumors of ealier today: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/juju-deployer/add-fetching-configs/+merge/174869
<hazmat> benji, thanks
<benji> hazmat: that branch also has bac's test fix in it, so if you want to save a merge you can just do mine ;)
<hazmat> benji, can you propose it to the lp:juju-deployer/darwin series
<benji> hazmat: hmm, I thought I did, let me check
<benji> darn; resubmitting...
<benji> hazmat: there you go
<hazmat> benji, cool, i'll pick it up before i eod.
<benji> awesome
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2013-07-16
<frankban> gary_poster: morning, here is a prototype: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-gui/server/view/head:/proto.py . would you like to have a quick call with me and teknico?
<gary_poster> frankban, would love to! 10 min?
<frankban> gary_poster: sure, we are in http://tinyurl.com/emily-code
<rick_h> jujugui jcsackett code reviews pls https://codereview.appspot.com/11348043/ (see the note that it can't land yet until charmworld is updated)
<rick_h> hatch: http://jsbin.com/utitov/3/edit
<rick_h> http://jsbin.com/utitov/3/edit
<rick_h> jujugui need  a second review of Huw's work under here: https://codereview.appspot.com/11352043 I had to make two updates per his old review https://codereview.appspot.com/11332043/
<luca> gary_poster: there seems to be a bug that if you add to canvas a charm that uses a category charm icon that it doesn't show in the service block.
<luca> gary_poster: is this a known issue?
<rick_h> luca: yes, fix inbound
<rick_h> well kinda
<gary_poster> luca, yes, but thank you!  rick_h and Makyo working on that and related issues now
<rick_h> luca: work is in progress to update and make it work :)
<luca> rick_h: hehe just noticed from the testing
<luca> gary_poster: no worries :)
<abentley> sinzui: I can has review? https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/support-bundles/+merge/175038
<Makyo> "has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to SVG?"
<abentley> benji:  lp:~abentley/charmworld/support-bundles
<rick_h> jujugui another review please, fixes two of arosales's bugs https://codereview.appspot.com/11355043
<rick_h> jcsackett: ^^
<arosales> rick_h, :-)
<bac> rick_h: done
<rick_h> bac: ty
<jcastro> rick_h: I thought we were hiding the social buttons behind a share link?
<jcastro> so we don't look like a NASCAR
<arosales> jcastro, 3 buttons looks decent
<luca> jcastro: we decided not to hide them behind a share link
<jcastro> ok
<rick_h> jcastro: no, it's been redesigned
<rick_h> gary_poster: http://rickyrosario.com/blog/converting-a-url-into-a-link-in-javascript-linkify-function/ with updates to check for ['"] around the link should owrk
<Makyo> sinzui, https://code.launchpad.net/~makyo/charmworld/icon-api/+merge/175052
<rick_h> gary_poster: follows your idea https://codereview.appspot.com/11357045 quick change if you want to peek and make sure it's a decent first step to those bugs
<jcastro> hey is the "box should be getting bigger when I add units" been replaced with something else?
<jcastro> or is it a bug?
<jcastro> the progress bar is cool btw
<bcsaller> progress or status?
<jcsackett> jujugui: i have a very tiny branch i need looked at. mostly deletions. https://codereview.appspot.com/11370043
<bac> jcsackett: ok
<jcsackett> thanks, bac.
<jcsackett> can i get one more taker?
<Makyo> jcsackett, on it.
<ahasenack> hi guys, I just got introduced to the restart icon in juju-gui, lower right
<gary_poster> jcastro, replaced
<ahasenack> is that the final choice? Because I must say, it looks a lot like reload to me
<ahasenack> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/aue03yt0/Selection_004.png
<gary_poster> jcastro, bug 1201860: already fixed, maybe?  Don't see what you reported when I go to http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/fullscreen/search/precise/node-app-7/#bws-interfaces
<_mup_> Bug #1201860: Horizontal scroll bar if the related charm has a long string <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201860>
<gary_poster> ellipsis now for mwe
<gary_poster> me
<gary_poster> ahasenack, yeah that's been the icon since the spring.  filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1201921 for you fwiw
<_mup_> Bug #1201921: Landscape restart link looks like browser reload <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201921>
<jcastro> gary_poster: yep, looks fixed here too
<gary_poster> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> gary_poster: am I keeping you guys busy over there? :)
<gary_poster> jcastro, ecosystems is, and we appreciate it a lot :-)
<rick_h> woot!
<rick_h> makes the pretty prettier
<jcastro> gary_poster: dang, I think I found a pretty serious one
<jcastro> unless it's like this by design
<gary_poster> jcastro, uh-oh, whatcha got
<jcastro> but  http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/fullscreen/search/precise/memcached-6/?categories=applications&text=memcached
<jcastro> so I searched for memcached
<rick_h> jcastro: in chrome? known bug
<jcastro> clicking on the result should take me to memcached's page right?
<jcastro> oh ok
<rick_h> jcastro: yea, known bugs
<gary_poster> jcastro, yeah, if you are on a charm and then you search for the same charm then click on the charm, then that doesn't work right now.  Rick and I have talked about it, and this will be difficult to fix.  We felt that this was enough of an edge case that it was not a showstopper.  Do you disagree?
<gary_poster> jcastro, not super difficult to fix, but more time than I'd prefer to take before OSCON.  Fixing it is an option, but throws out schedule for the week out.
<jcastro> Well if I know it's there I can avoid it during the charm school. :)
<gary_poster> heh
<rick_h> jcastro: 1200743
<rick_h> jcastro: #1200743 that is
<_mup_> Bug #1200743: complex search/view interactions in fullscreen fail to work <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200743>
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> did the "doesn't deploy discourse" bug get fixed? I can't seem to find it on LP
<rick_h> jcastro: yea, should be fixed
<Makyo> hatch, lp:~makyo/juju-gui/use-icon-api
<jcastro> hmm, discourse icon is busted
<jcastro> but it's svg
<rick_h> jcastro: linky?
<rick_h> jcastro: so it's not reviewed. Unreviewed charms never get an icon
<rick_h> jcastro: we don't trust people :)
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> seriously?
<marcoceppi> rick_h: what about openvpn-as ?
<rick_h> marcoceppi: what about it?
<marcoceppi> rick_h: what about openvpn-as ?
<marcoceppi> rick_h: http://i.imgur.com/nhSv7vA.png
<rick_h> http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/sidebar/precise/openvpn-as-2/
<marcoceppi> That's not what I see
<marcoceppi> it has an icon and it's not rendering
<rick_h> marcoceppi: browser?
<rick_h> marcoceppi: which browser/version?
<marcoceppi> Chrome 28.0.1500.71
<jcastro> doesn't render here either in chrome 28
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so looks like maybe a cache issue according ot the room
<rick_h> right-click the icon and choose to open in a new tab
<rick_h> marcoceppi: and you should see the icon
<arosales> 26.0.1410.63 also doesn't render openvpn-as-2
<rick_h> and test it in FF
<jcastro> works in firefox though
<marcoceppi> rick_h: doesn't work in porno-mode
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so the suggestion here is to force clear your cache
<rick_h> marcoceppi: hmm, then maybe a browser svg issue? 
<arosales> rick_h, in a new tab in chrome 26 I see the valid icon
<rick_h> marcoceppi: it works in chrome 29, FF
<rick_h> and according to arosales 26, so I'm guessing it's a chrome 28 bug. 
<marcoceppi> rick_h: renders if I visit the URL directly. Might be a browser quirk. https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/2/charm/precise/openvpn-as-2/file/icon.svg
<rick_h> someone with 28 says once htey opened it in the new tab it worked
<rick_h> marcoceppi: rgr
<marcoceppi> OMG
<marcoceppi> wait, this API
<marcoceppi> is it like psuedo api or could I throw queries against it?
<rick_h> marcoceppi: huh?
<rick_h> marcoceppi: what api are we speaking about here?
<marcoceppi> rick_h: *tear to my eye* https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/2/charm/precise/openvpn-as-2/
<rick_h> marcoceppi: yea, sec. I'll get you docs link
<marcoceppi> amazing, it's like everything I've ever needed but had to branch lp to get the information
<rick_h> marcoceppi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-jitsu/charmworld/trunk/view/head:/docs/api.rst
<rick_h> marcoceppi: this is the charmworld (juju-gui data source) api we've created. It's vesioned though so watch out for changes as things progress
<marcoceppi> rick_h: and it's versioned, I could probably seriously cry
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so everything in the browser is working on that api
<rick_h> marcoceppi: hey, we've not been building houses of cards here :P 
<marcoceppi> where will the permenant endpoint be once launched? jujucharms.com?
<rick_h> marcoceppi: manage.jujucharms.com is the permanent api endpoint
<marcoceppi> \o/
<rick_h> jujucharms.com will be a juju gui install pointed at manage.jujucharms.com for its data
<marcoceppi> amazing, definintely a game changed
<rick_h> marcoceppi: cool, hope it's useful
<marcoceppi> changer*
<jcastro> Scumbag rick, full API, no icons.
<marcoceppi> w/e I'll take API over weird rendering issue in Chrome any day
<arosales> I see rick_h's point the any one could commit a crazy icon and have it load in the charm store unfiltered
<rick_h> arosales: yea, we discussed it and we decided it's nice to only have the reviewed charms have the pretty icons
<rick_h> it helps in search results/etc
<marcoceppi> Good guy Rick, can't help rendering issue on a specific browser, but has a full api to data
<arosales> +1 on that rick_h 
<jcastro> I'd rather have the icon but black and white or something
<jcastro> I don't buy that people would take advantage of it, if that was the case people would be posting porn on github and launchpad all the time
<marcoceppi> jcastro: b+w icon would probably be more work than nessiary
<rick_h> jcastro: yea, we've had these discussions a few times now
<arosales> jcastro, hey if you want your charm have an icon just get it into the charm store ;-)
<arosales> it not like were saying no, 
<arosales> just that you need to be in the charm store
<jcastro> yeah but our issue is pre-beta software shouldn't be in the store
<jcastro> so we keep it in ~marcoceppi on purpose
<arosales> agreed, so get those reviews in and make non beta 
<jcastro> no I mean the upstream 
<marcoceppi> upstream is pure alpha right now
<marcoceppi> and changing fast
<jcastro> I guess we'll demo Liferay and something else then
<jcastro> I don't wanna demo a non-icon
<marcoceppi> whew
<marcoceppi> I mean, that's too bad
<jcastro> :)
 * arosales looking at charm review guildlines . . .
<arosales> jcastro, I don't see @ https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-policy.html
<arosales> where it states a charm will be ack'ed if upstream is still not fully GA
<marcoceppi> arosales: jcastro we should probably head back over to #juju
<marcoceppi> leave these nice people alone :P
<rick_h> :P
 * arosales moves to #juju :-)
<arosales> rick_h, gary_poster et all keep up the good work
<arosales> Charm Browser/Gui looking good!
<gary_poster> thanks arosales :-)
<jcastro> I promise no frantic voicemail this time gary_poster 
<jcastro> I remember last time like calling Rick from the show floor
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> I hope not :-)
<rick_h> jcastro: if you get a sec please check ou uistage for updates to your two bugs about the newline issues. 
<rick_h> jcastro: one I think is fixed (description) and hte changelog we've submitted some small tweaks to, so not marked it fixed but curious if that 'helps'
<jcastro> yeah better
<jcastro> I think that we should do debian/changelog format for the changelog, but good enough for OSCON for now
<jcastro> For description I think we should trim down the descriptions since that's in the yaml and instead encourage people to put the formatting in README
<rick_h> jcsackett: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/982/
<arosales> rick_h, gary_poster configuration looking better and quality tab moved to the right :-)
<arosales> rick_h, gary_poster: do you guys think inserting a horizontal line between config parameters would help with the readability?
<arosales> ie http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/sidebar/search/precise/mysql-25/#bws-configuration has a few
<arosales> as does http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/sidebar/search/precise/mongodb-15/#bws-configuration?series=precise&text=mongodb#bws-configuration
<rick_h>  arosales not sure. I think it'd be nice if we could dedent the config name part of the display to make it easier to jump from config-key to key
<arosales> rick_h, ya I didn't have any super strong opinions. It just looked like it needed something to break it up, but not a biggie.
<rick_h> arosales: yea, it'll have to go through UX tbh
<arosales> rick_h, roger that.  What were saying earlier, make the pretty prettier 
<arosales> sounds like one of these cases
<arosales> commit # landed, quality tab moved, configuration formatting fixed -- its like christmass in july
<rick_h> just wait until icons lands tomorrow
<arosales> we should probably have a count down meter :-)
<rick_h> hah
<jcastro> hey rick_h 
<jcastro> for post OSCON
<jcastro> I want `juju set juju-gui icons=true` so when I demo to people we get glorious colored icons
<jcastro> just an idea. :)
<rick_h> jcastro: not going to happen. The logic is moved to the data store today and no way to force. :/
<jcastro> boo!
<rick_h> jcastro: so the api won't ever show them. 
<marcoceppi> rick_h: damn
<rick_h> marcoceppi: jcastro when we remove the filters and stop searching for only reviewed charms it'll make more sense. 
<rick_h> showing icons would suck in the ^^ case
<marcoceppi> I don't mean to back seat drive, but would it have made more sense to just not show the icon if the api says the charm wasn't reviewed? Leave it to application logic and not a hard req in the api
<marcoceppi> having only just learned of this magic api, I'm merely interjecting
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so the api has access tothe file under the files api calls
<rick_h> marcoceppi: but the icon api call goes through the 'should it be displayed' logic
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so it's not that there's no way to access the icon and we'll continue to see the icon in the manage.jujucharms.com for review purposes and such
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so that's why we did it this way. There's two paths to use and any apps using the icon path will get the one considered safe
<marcoceppi> rick_h: ah, okay
<rick_h> we did think about all this stuff, I promise. Lots of talks about it
<marcoceppi> rick_h: I seriously don't doubt that!
<marcoceppi> It was literally the first question that popped in my mind
<rick_h> :)
<rick_h> yea
<rick_h> I completely understand. News to you guys and that sucks :(
<marcoceppi> I already love the api though, (I could care less about icons ;)
<marcoceppi> couldn't*
<rick_h> marcoceppi: cool, abentley did a great job with the docs and implementation of that so send him a cookie if it's useful :)
 * marcoceppi preheats oven
<sinzui> bac: https://code.launchpad.net/~sinzui/charmworld/stale-metadata/+merge/175126
<bac> done
<rick_h> sinzui: http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/2/charm/precise/hadoop-13
<gary_poster> rick_h, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~marcoceppi/charms/precise/discourse/trunk/view/head:/metadata.yaml
<rick_h> jujugui https://codereview.appspot.com/11387043 eyeballs please to fix a new bug. jcsackett as well please
<bac> rick_h: done
<rick_h> bac: ty much
<marcoceppi> Sorry about the discourse trouble. The original repo is in github and my bi-directional lp <-> gh plugin is really touchy.
<rick_h> arosales: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/precise/ceph-13/#bws-configuration little better?
<jcastro> rick_h: much better
<rick_h> jcastro: cool
<rick_h> jcastro: check out uistage and drag some charms into the canvas :)
<rick_h> jcastro: best examples are ones with category icons and such
<jcastro> they are like spring loaded now
<rick_h> and icon pretty
 * arosales now taking a look at uistage .  .  .
<arosales> rick_h, ah, much better. Amazing what a little indentation does.
<arosales> rick_h, my only feedback on the configuration would be to keep the keyword bold (ie auth-supported) and unbold & italic the type (ie string)
<arosales> for the http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/precise/ceph-13/ example
<rick_h> arosales: ah, good point. 
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2013-07-17
<rick_h> morning huwshimi 
<hatch> hi all
<hatch> long time no see
<hatch> :P
<rick_h> heh
<hatch> da da da da da dun afro circus 
<huwshimi> rick_h: Hey
<rick_h> having fun huwshimi ?
<huwshimi> rick_h: Doing IE stuff... so... fun?
<rick_h> sorry :(
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> the whole app doesn't look as nice in IE
<hatch> it's just something about how it renders
<rick_h> arosales: heh, trying to keep up with you guys. 
<rick_h> huwshimi: if you get a sec, what do you think of https://codereview.appspot.com/11406043 to help with the config reading. Small font weight change. 
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> hey bcsaller 
<bcsaller> hey
<hatch> I submitted that branch after some minor cleanup
<bcsaller> ahh, nice 
<hatch> but I I took a couple stabs at the test fix but didn't get that enter() being called
<bcsaller> ahh, maybe I can look at it, I might go try to find some food though, I spent the whole time going to/from fam and then visiting with them and didn't get dinner
<bcsaller> :-/
<hatch> ahh jeesh yeah go get some grub
<hatch> we can work on it in the a,
<hatch> am
<hatch> I can't seem to send any emails :/
<bcsaller> if anything is still open I can eat at, going to go check
<hatch> great, fixed email
<huwshimi> rick_h: I imagine it would be quite a nice change, but I'm afraid I don't think I really have any authority over what it should look like :)
<arosales> apologies for the dup bug 1202002 (1202002 is the original)
<_mup_> Bug #1202002: Charm Browser Hooks tab parsing all charm content, not just hooks <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202002>
<sinzui> rick_h, https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-store.html
<rick_h> sinzui: https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/revno-related-api-1202030/+merge/175272 please
<rick_h> gary_poster: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-ec2-charm-glance/lastBuild/api/json
<Makyo> hatch, lp:~makyo/juju-gui/unit-view
<gary_poster> antdillon, hey.  ping me when you want to call.
<gary_poster> frankban, teknico hey.  same for you. :-)
<antdillon> gary_poster, Ready now, g+?
<gary_poster> antdillon, cool.  http://tinyurl.com/guichat
<Makyo> rick_h, https://codereview.appspot.com/11422044
<jcsackett> jujugui: can i get two reviews on https://codereview.appspot.com/11443043
<rick_h> luca: in the wireframes for the charm details off the inspector the summary tab is gone. Is that correct? That's missing the summary/description/changelog data on the summary tab currently.
<luca> rick_h: we can put any tabs in that, I don't mind. I think there was some request at some point to remove summary. gary_poster maybe has a better understanding of what content should live in that pull out.
<rick_h> luca: do you have time for a quick call?
<luca> rick_h: yeah, give me a sec
<rick_h> We've got a question on some data we're losing from the browser version and we want to give it a home
<rick_h> luca: nvm, we're happy now after gary_poster talked to us
<luca> rick_h: right hehe
<luca> rick_h: if you have any questions you can shoot me an email or anything, I don't mind. Gary's been kept up to date with almost everything I'm doing too :)
<antdillon> Hi guys, is the best place so editing inspector styles /lib/views/stylesheet.less?
<antdillon> to edit*
<hatch> there is a juju-inspector.less file
<hatch> also if you type 'juju gui' (without the space) it will ding everyone in the channel :)
<hatch> ^ antdillon 
<antdillon> hatch, Awesome thank you
<hatch> no problems
<rick_h> helloDudeHowAre 
<rick_h> helloDudeHowAre
<rick_h> jujugui
<jcsackett> rick_h: damn you!
 * rick_h is a trouble maker of the first order!
<rick_h> I'm afraid to say nothing!!!!!
<rick_h> yet I have nothing to say
<rick_h> hatch: wants to know what I think...he really does
<bac> ding hatch
<rick_h> hatch punch
<rick_h> ding hatch hatch 
<rick_h> hatch: I love trains
<gary_poster> jujugui
<jcsackett> he's not going to survive the week.
<hatch> lol
<rick_h> no...no he's not
<rick_h> then again it might make a good excuse to bite the bullet and buy a new laptop
<hatch> jujugui ping for awesome train sounds
<teknico> why is everyone pinging jujugui? ;-)
<hatch> rofl
<jcsackett> teknico: jeff didn't have alerts set up on his irc client. he has fixed it and wanted it tested.
<jcsackett> teknico: he has also selected a truly annoying sound for it. :-P
<bac> teknico: if you're annoyed, it is ten times worse here in person.
<gary_poster> unless you *really* like steam trains
<teknico> jcsackett: annoying for whom? ;-)
<teknico> oh, for all of you, I see :-)
<gary_poster> everyone who is not Jeff :-)
<teknico> then... jujugui! :-D
<gary_poster> hey luca, per logout/alert note: (1) thank you.  (2) I suspect this happened as a side effect of Huw fixing some of Jamie's feedback. (3) The alerts have been visible at 0 all along.  For now, it is convenient for introducing/documenting the GUI because you can show people where notifications are.  We've taken advantage of this in a video for marketing/sales. (4) I don't think I have time to address the alert tweaks for OSCON.  i
<gary_poster> s this a showstopper for you?
<rick_h> jujugui reviews please, ignore hte updated json for the related data. It's due to the changes to the api upstream. https://codereview.appspot.com/11447043/
<rick_h> this is blocked on a deploy on the charmworld side still though, you can QA against staging.jujucharms.com if desired
<luca> gary_poster: Thats fine, it's not a show stopper :)
<luca> gary_poster: just wanted to note it
<gary_poster> cool, luca, thank you.  I will file and pass to Huw.  also, can we not have the web call this week?  my only topic is that we still want antdillon to reply to huwshimi's email about sass mixins...and then I need to work on prepping the release
<luca> gary_poster: however, the copy for the on-boarding graphic on the canvas and the message at the top of browse needs to be tweaked. I'm sitting down with the copywriter to get it changed right now and will send it over to you, it would be really good if it can be changed before tomorrow launch.
<luca> gary_poster: I mentioned to the guys here that it was cancelled because your sprinting, I'll remove it from the calendar
<gary_poster> luca meeting canceled: cool thank you.  on-boarding graphic copy: ok if you get it to me be your EoD (within two hours) that will work
<luca> gary_poster: brilliant, David the copywriter is working on it now.
<gary_poster> cool thank you
<antdillon> gary_poster, Sorry, were happy to have the sass separated. I'll send a reply today
<gary_poster> cool thanks antdillon :-)
<jcsackett> jujugui: can i get one more review on https://codereview.appspot.com/11443043/ ?
<rick_h> jujugui review request please kthx https://codereview.appspot.com/11447043/
<frankban> gary_poster: we are refining the gui server, we hope to be able to propose it later or tomorrow morning at the latest. 
<gary_poster> frankban, awesome :-)
<teknico> gary_poster: and it includes both tests and setup.py :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, more awesome.
<teknico> oh, and docs :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, and docs? ;-)
<gary_poster> yeah ok :-)
<teknico> :-)
<frankban> :-)
<antdillon> gary_poster, Hi, have some style updates for the inspector which is ready to upload before I head off. Its not complete but do you think its worth merging?
<gary_poster> antdillon, if it doesn't make it worse then +1 :-)
<gary_poster> luca, ping?
<gary_poster> boo hoo not here
<rick_h> gary_poster:  rm build-shared/juju-ui/templates.js && make build-shared/juju-ui/templates.js
<antdillon> gary_poster, My branch is lp:~ya-bo-ng/juju-gui/inspector-styling
<luca> gary_poster: Hey
<antdillon> gary_poster, Luca has asked if you could email him, he has to shot off
<gary_poster> antdillon, np, all handled thank you :-)
<antdillon> gary_poster, Awesome thanks
<gary_poster> jujugui inspector people let's land lp:~ya-bo-ng/juju-gui/inspector-styling
<hatch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYP56QJpDr4
<benji> sinzui: we're ready for you to review our rename branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charmworld/bundles-to-piles-rename/+merge/175352
<benji> thanks
<hatch> rick_h, https://codereview.appspot.com/11444044/
<gary_poster> jujugui, rick_h two reviews please?  https://codereview.appspot.com/11462043  (about to review rick_h's branch :-) )
<Makyo> rick_h, lp:~makyo/juju-gui/charm-details-inspector
<jcsackett> jujugui: need two reviews on https://codereview.appspot.com/11469043. revert's ant's css changes, since they break charm panel right now.
<bac> jcsackett: ok
<bac> jcsackett: you're just reverting the version, right?
<jcsackett> bac: yeah.
<Makyo> jujugui https://codereview.appspot.com/11465044/ Quick two reviews, fixes inspector switching viewlets.
<bac> jcsackett: done
<jcastro> sinzui: hey let's line up for queue/audit charm stuff post-OSCON
<jcastro> there's a bunch of review items we need to pile into the queue
<sinzui> okay
<bac> jcsackett: i reviewed but i'm not sure the message is showing up.  do you see it?
<gary_poster> jcsackett, https://codereview.appspot.com/11473043
<gary_poster> juju-gui one more review please? ^^^
<jcsackett> bac: the message was received.
<hatch> juju-gui lf a review https://codereview.appspot.com/11474043/ 
<abentley> sinzui: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charmworld/support-bundles-1/+merge/175401
<gary_poster> jujugui try this http://ec2-54-226-168-208.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<gary_poster>  http://ec2-54-226-168-208.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<arosales> rick_h, added a comment to 1202306
<arosales> bug 1202306
<_mup_> Bug #1202306: We need an "all" category <juju-gui:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202306>
 * arosales hope that helps clearify the use case.
<huwshimi> Morning
<benji> good morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> benji: Hey :)
<ahasenack> very nice new gui
#juju-gui 2013-07-18
<rick_h> arosales: thanks, I'm still curious if we can generate a user story around it though. I guess I'm asking what is "John" trying to do with the GUI when he searched for all reviewed charms in a given series?
<arosales> rick_h, in this context John may not to anything with the browser. He may just be looking to see what possible services he could configure from the catalog, what ideas may be generated as a result of knowing what is out there, and how he can build of it.
<arosales> So from that perspective it is a pure charm browsing story
<arosales> gary_poster, fyi bug 1202636 created.
<gary_poster> cool thanks arosales
<arosales> gary_poster, sure np.
<gary_poster> not yet arosales.  Need to coordinate with both IS and marketing.  I will let you and jcastro know more as I do.
<arosales> ok, just wanted to be sure we were keeping an eye out to test, etc.  -thanks.
<frankban> gary_poster: weekly call? no rush, I am there
<teknico> gary_poster: I'm hanging out in the weekly call hangout :-)
<gary_poster> thank you teknico, there soon
<antdillon> Hi, are we ok to use rgba values?
<frankban> gary_poster: just pushed the updated charm, no conflicts
<gary_poster> frankban, awesome
<gary_poster> antdillon, +1
<ahasenack> hi guys, nice ui, I like the new look
<ahasenack> now a question: the security alert icon, regarding integration with landscape
<ahasenack> it's showing up at the bottom, nice. But not on the service boxes, like the reboot one does: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/wxcr0oux/Selection_008.png
<ahasenack> should it also appear in the service boxes?
<frankban> gary_poster: aha! lint error after the merge. It would prevent to propose branches, fixing it in trunk.
<antdillon> gary_poster, I have branch with the unit status styles at lp:~ya-bo-ng/juju-gui/inspector-unit-styles
<antdillon> gary_poster, There has been no merge since I pulled that one so shouldnt have any conflicts
<gary_poster> awesome antdillon .  hatch or I will look at it soon
<gary_poster> frankban, cool thank you
<bcsaller> ahasenack: We don't reserve space for both landscape icons on the service box, there is a system of priority where if the box must be restarted that takes priority currently. The inspector will indicate if both statuses are actually present 
<gary_poster> ahasenack, thanks.  if a service has both a restart and a security alert then the restart icon is drawn alone.  That's as designed.  is that the case for these?
<ahasenack> ah, right
<ahasenack> it is
<ahasenack> let me resolve the reboot one then
<gary_poster> ahasenack, in that image, is lds-quickstart a local charm?  Can you take a glance at the html to see what the url is for that svg?
<ahasenack> gary_poster: it's a local, we don't have an icon for it as far as I know
<ahasenack> let me check the url
<ahasenack> gary_poster: <image class="service-icon" xlink:href="https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/2/charm/precise/lds-quickstart-61/icon.svg" width="96" height="96" transform="translate(47, 50)" id="yui_3_9_1_1_1374156380297_4442"></image>
<gary_poster> ahasenack, even if you did, we don't get icons for local charms ATM and we just realized that even the default image is not so good.
<gary_poster> cool thanks ahasenack we will improve soon :-)
<ahasenack> nice
<Makyo> rick_h, https://codereview.appspot.com/11517043
<ahasenack> bscaller: gary_poster: ok, worked, reboot icon replaced by the security one
<gary_poster> cool ahasenack thanks for checking
<ahasenack> gary_poster: is there a way to add a relation with subordinate charms in the gui?
<luca> rick_h: spamming my email :P
<gary_poster> ahasenack, if not, bug. looking.
<ahasenack> gary_poster: landscape-client is a subordinate, it has "registration" and "container"
<ahasenack> gary_poster: I don't seem to be able to relate it to the ubuntu charm, for example. I think it's looking for a matching name over there, but it won't find any
<ahasenack> I need something like "juju add-relation landscape-client:container ubuntu"
<ahasenack> well, "need" is a strong word, it's the example I have :)
<gary_poster> ahasenack, wfm for puppet
<gary_poster> ahasenack, these are my steps to try and dupe:
<ahasenack> gary_poster: how, you just click
<ahasenack> ok
<gary_poster> 1) http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8086/
<gary_poster> 2) drag mediawiki to canvas; confirm deployment
<gary_poster> 3) search for puppet
<gary_poster> 4) drag/confirm puppet
<gary_poster> 5) click on puppet
<gary_poster> 6) choose build relation, and drag line to mediawiki and click
<gary_poster> success:
<jcastro> rick_h: nice work closing them bugs. \o/
<gary_poster> subordinate goes from 0 to 1 on link indicator
<ahasenack> hm, some things are issing
<ahasenack> gary_poster: I don't have that extra subordinate icon
<gary_poster> hovering over link indicator shows line
<ahasenack> gary_poster: is that uistage trunk?
<gary_poster> ahasenack, y, which is pretty much identical to 0.8.0 released yesterday
<ahasenack> odd
<gary_poster> ahasenack, did it work properly on uistage?
<gary_poster> for you?
<ahasenack> gary_poster: yes, even with landscape-client
<gary_poster> ahasenack, oh!
<gary_poster> huh
<rick_h> jcastro: hah, sorry for the email apsn
<rick_h> spam that is
<gary_poster> ahasenack, um.  I can try to dupe on ec2?
<gary_poster> would that help?
<ahasenack> gary_poster: I will have to look a bit deeper indeed
<ahasenack> got some rendering errors now
<ahasenack> and couldn't deploy landscape-client with a new service name, the gui said it failed
<gary_poster> ahasenack, uistage, locally, both?
<ahasenack> gary_poster: all local
<gary_poster> ahasenack, the fail would have come from juju, not us, but it could still be our fault if we are asking for the wrong thing somehow
<gary_poster> ahasenack, image of rendering error would be appreciated
<gary_poster> chrome?
<ahasenack> gary_poster: the charm finder, what you call it, on the left
<ahasenack> gary_poster: it's not hidden when you click on the alerts
<ahasenack> gary_poster: so it stays above the alert text
<gary_poster> ahasenack, oh
<gary_poster> ahasenack, yeah.  alerts suck atm, sorry.  you can mostly work around it my shrinking alert with tab thing.  known suckiness
<ahasenack> gary_poster: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/jj4pzzyj/Selection_009.png
<ahasenack> yep
<gary_poster> ahasenack, thanks
<ahasenack> I'll debug this a bit better soon, make sure I'm on up-to-date trunk, etc
<gary_poster> ok ahasenack.  If you want us to try and dupe something let me know.
<ahasenack> sure, thanks
<gary_poster> luca replied on inspector.  like idea of keeping inspector up after deployment, though had other comments
<luca> gary_poster: thanks, I'll change the button and work on expose and destroy, we're getting close to wrapping this up!
<gary_poster> luca, idea of adding color sounds nice.  would it be easy for you to give us to give us modified category svgs?  If not we will do it in inkscape
<gary_poster> luca, inspector: awesome, thanks :-)  looking great
<luca> gary_poster: I can do it pretty quickly but wasn't sure of the size you guys needed
<gary_poster> luca, 96x96 
<luca> gary_poster: ok, I'll get them done and sent over
<gary_poster> thank you luca!  depending on when we hear back from marketing, maybe it will sneak in before deploy :-)
<luca> gary_poster: I spoke to Sian about an hour ago and she said that in all likeliness it won't launch today because MS is taking too long.
<gary_poster> luca, not terribly surprised, given current time in UK, but uh-oh.  Would rather not launch Friday.  Maybe this is Monday after all :-P
<luca> gary_poster: hehe yeah
<marcoceppi> Just deployed the juju-gui from cs:~juju-gui/juju-gui, exposed, and I get a 403 error on the page
<marcoceppi> Am I missing any steps? Or should I have used the charm store version?
<hatch> bcsaller https://codereview.appspot.com/11526043/
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, hi.  weird.  ...we will try to dupe.  I'm pretty sure that the charm store one works, since I tried that last night.  I'll report back as I experiment.  I'll try charm store one first, because I am more panicked if that is broken :-)
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, I'll be using pyJuju.  what are you using?
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: had to chmod /var/lib/juju/agents/unit-juju-gui-*/charm to +x
<marcoceppi> juju-core
 * marcoceppi opens bug
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, huh.  thanks, digging
<marcoceppi> if the build output was in a directory outside of the var agents it wouldn't have failed
<hatch> jujugui I need one review on both branches https://codereview.appspot.com/11526043/  and https://codereview.appspot.com/11521043/
<jcastro> arosales: ok I filed an IS ticket for the juju.u.c website update. It's all set to go, when we want to launch we just need to tell #is to do the ticket.
<jcastro> arosales: I gave deej a heads up as well so responsiveness should be quick
<jcastro> gary_poster: rick_h: ^^ FYI RT# for bus factor reasons
<jcastro> all the links and whatnot will be going to jujucharms.com/sidebar
<arosales> jcastro, thanks.
<arosales> jcastro, that is the RT# for reference?
<gary_poster> jcastro, cool, thank you. sidebar only?  I thought we wanted fullscreen links for intro?
<jcastro> oh, forgot to post the actual #
<jcastro> RT #63304
<jcastro> gary_poster: those are the links luca gave me to use.
<jcastro> I agree with you though, you know how much I love /fullscreen
<luca> jcastro: gary_poster the full screen is linked to via the "browse the charm store" link
<luca> jcastro: gary_poster it's already linked correctly and doesn't need any change
<gary_poster> luca, ah!  ok
<jcastro> I would like to mention that when I was changing the links the idea of putting /fullscreen instead crossed my mind many times.
<jcastro> :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, charm store version works with pyjuju.  I'm guessing this is a juju core compatibility issue that I'll raise to them, in addition to fixing in the gui charm.  are you using a juju core package, or built from source?
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: this is 1.11.3 built this morning
<gary_poster> cool thanks marcoceppi 
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: thank you!
<frankban> gary_poster: the first cut of the server is ready to be reviewed: https://codereview.appspot.com/11530043
<gary_poster> frankban, wow, awesome :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, we'll review it this afternoon and have it ready for you tomorrow morning
<frankban> gary_poster: great thanks!
<Makyo> gary_poster, http://how-bazaar.blogspot.co.nz/2013/07/stunned-by-go.html
<hatch> jujugui lf one more review https://codereview.appspot.com/11521043/
<antdillon> gary_poster, Hi, I've done a few final tweaks to the unit indicators in the inspector on my branch
<antdillon> gary_poster, It'll be eod for me in 30 mins
<antdillon> hatch, Hi, what revno did you land on trunk from my branch?
<antdillon> hatch, Just want to check you got the latest stuff from the branch
<antdillon> hatch, Oh looks like I just missed the ship with final tweaks when you landed my branch. Would you be able to get the latest up there sorry to be a pain
<jcastro> gary_poster: are you guys still sprinting and colocated?
<gary_poster> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> gary_poster: some motivational news for you
 * gary_poster listens
<jcastro> tldr; netflix had mims present Juju yesterday at their netflixcloud camp
<gary_poster> cool!
<jcastro> the first one was invite only, 15 people or so
<hatch> wooooord up!
<jcastro> the meetup was public, and adrian cockroft himself mentioned Juju
<jcastro> they got it all on video too, just waiting for it to publish
<hatch> that's awesome
<jcastro> ~250 at the meetup.
<hatch> did they all cheer afterwards? ;)
<jcastro> so basically, the kind of people who find Netflix architecture interesting know Juju. 
<gary_poster> heh, that's fantastic
<jcastro> anyway mims will post a longer report
<jcastro> it's just a nice cap to a good week man ...
<gary_poster> definitely :-)
<gary_poster> thanks for letting us know :-)
<jcastro> here's the best part.
<jcastro> we didn't ask.
<jcastro> they invited him to do the talk
<gary_poster> oh-hoh!
<bcsaller> thats great
<gary_poster> MS heard this already, jcastro?
<jcastro> I just got off the phone with mims
<jcastro> so I am thinking no
<gary_poster> cool
<jcastro> I was going to just link up the video as soon as it hits their youtube channel
<gary_poster> keep the good news coming in lead up to isle of man ;-)
<hatch> did he show the GUI?
<gary_poster> Makyo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+filebug
<gary_poster> bah
<gary_poster> Makyo, :-P https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1202772
<_mup_> Bug #1202772: GUI charm fails to deploy successfully on Juju Core <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202772>
<gary_poster> jcsackett, https://codereview.appspot.com/11532044/
<Makyo> jujugui charm dir perm fix https://codereview.appspot.com/11540043 somewhat critical.  Relatively.  Critical-ish.
<gary_poster> Makyo, lp:~juju-gui-charmers/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk
<Makyo> marcoceppi, the perms issue is fixed in the charm for core deployments, #1202772 is still open on core for at least investigation.
<_mup_> Bug #1202772: GUI charm fails to deploy successfully on Juju Core <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Fix Committed by makyo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202772>
<marcoceppi> Makyo: thanks!
<gary_poster> hatch, and then try out http://192.168.6.208:8888/ please
<hatch> jujugui I need a single review plz  https://codereview.appspot.com/11525044
<Makyo> print "\n".join(map(lambda i:("%s%s"%((i%3==0 and "fizz" or ""),(i%5==0 and "buzz" or ""))) or "%d"%i, xrange(0,100)))
<Makyo> print "\n".join([''.join([not i%3 and 'fizz' or '',not i%5 and 'buzz' or '',i%3 and i%5 and str(i) or '']) for i in range(1,101)])
<gary_poster> bac https://codereview.appspot.com/11530043/diff/1/server/guiserver/clients.py?column_width=80
<gary_poster> bac https://codereview.appspot.com/11530043/diff/1/server/guiserver/clients.py?column_width=80
<Makyo> jujugui one more? https://codereview.appspot.com/11543043
<Makyo> http://idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm v. important
<rick_h> jcsackett: ordered
<jcsackett> rick_h: sweet!
<abentley> hazmat: Hi.  We needed to expose some of the internals of deployer so that charmworld can use them.  Here's our branch that does it: https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/juju-deployer/get-flattened-deployment/+merge/175689
<jcsackett> jujugui: https://codereview.appspot.com/11544044
<huwshimi> Morning
<dpb1> Hi all -- I'm deploying a local charm, and put an icon.svg in the root folder.  juju-gui is not showing it.  Should I try to reload juju-gui in some way?  This is not an official charm from the store, something under development right now.
#juju-gui 2013-07-19
<hazmat> dpb1, icon.svg is fetched from manage.jujucharms.com/store i believe
<rick_h> dpb1: only reviewed charms will have the icon pulled. It'll provide a fallback icon depending on any categories set or use the default  otherwise
<bcsaller> rick_h: ... and we're working again... 
<rick_h> bcsaller: :)
<rick_h> bcsaller: but that was one good break I must say
<bcsaller> ha, yeah
<antdillon> gary_poster, Morning, I have some inspector updates if anyone was free to take a look?
<antdillon> gary_poster, lp:~ya-bo-ng/juju-gui/inspector-styling
<gary_poster> antdillon, great!  yeah, I'll get them moving.  Thanks!
<antdillon> gary_poster, That branch include pre and post deployment styling
<antdillon> includes*
<gary_poster> antdillon, awesome!  the pre- has really needed some love. :-)
<hatch> antdillon, hey, saw your latest, looks good - I was wondering if you made any markup changes on the ghost to match the v11 mockup?
<gary_poster> jcsackett, https://codereview.appspot.com/11532044/
<antdillon> hatch, Sorry the ghost? The only mark up chances I did was to the units list it add the icons
<hatch> the ghost-inspector
<hatch> but you answered the question anyways :)
<antdillon> hatch, Any major conflicts?
<hatch> well I'm going to have to change the markup today to match the latest mockup
<hatch> not an issue
<antdillon> hatch, Ok thanks, anything I can help with?
<antdillon> hatch, Added a few images too
<hatch> only if you want to change the markup now? :)
<hatch> it's ok I'm going to start on the header section pretty soon
<hatch> :)
<antdillon> hatch, Only a couple of lines in services.js and removed a class from serviceOverview.handlebars
<hatch> gotcha
<antdillon> hatch, Did update the buttons as I thought you guys might want the controlled as components not windows specific
<gary_poster> antdillon, landed
<hatch> jujugui - looking for two reviews https://codereview.appspot.com/11574043/ 
<hatch> ok only one
<hatch> thanks Makyo 
<antdillon> gary_poster, Is it on uistage? Just wanna check its all ok
<gary_poster> antdillon, will be up in 10 minutes
<bac> hatch: done
<antdillon> gary_poster, Great thanks
<rick_h> jujugui inspector refactor #1 reviews requested please https://codereview.appspot.com/11579043
<gary_poster> antdillon, it is up
<gary_poster> should have been up 15 minutes ago; trigger failed for some reason
<dpb1> rick_h: ok (on fetching charm icons from the store).  shame.  I guess I'll look into setting a category, since the default icon looks like a broken image. :)
<rick_h> dpb1: :/ that must be something different
<gary_poster> dpb1, what charm?  or is this a local charm?
<rick_h> gary_poster: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/985/ is the diff
<dpb1> gary_poster: our landscape charm, local for now.
<rick_h> dpb1: ah, in that case we've not landed the change that will load the default icon for local charms. It's on the todo list.
<gary_poster> what he said :-)
<dpb1> rick_h, gary_poster: ya, here is what I'm staring at now. :) http://i.imagebanana.com/img/8klice7r/Selection_007.png
<gary_poster> dpb1, ack, ugly.  We'll should get that addressed for next week.
<dpb1> cool
<dpb1> thx
<antdillon> gary_poster, Is the #service-menu still in the trunk? I've been asked to restyle. Is there a flag for that part?
<gary_poster> antdillon, it is, but currently it is not part of the serviceInspector flag.  remove that from url and then click on a service and you will see it.  We'll have to figure out how to incorporate it later, but if we have an idea of goal that will be a win
<antdillon> gary_poster, Sure just checking there wasn't a flag for it
<gary_poster> antdillon, luca, dunno if I missed anything from you.  machine crashed
<luca> gary_poster: not from me, but
<luca> gary_poster: have you seen this: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B7XG_QBXNwY1Tm9PVWhMZzB4alk/edit?usp=sharing
<antdillon> gary_poster, Nothing from me either
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> luca, no.  the point is the bottom right, I assume
<gary_poster> ?
<luca> gary_poster: yup
<luca> gary_poster: those are the canvas controls
<gary_poster> cool, thanks luca.  is the "Import" a hover-over?
<gary_poster> the text I mean
<luca> gary_poster: yeah, they are "instant" tool tips, there should be no delay, they appear as soon as you hover over the icon
<luca> gary_poster: it shows the name and the keyboard shortcut
<gary_poster> cool, luca thanks very much for highlighting that to me.  will be helpful, maybe/hopefully before you return :-)
<luca> gary_poster: hehe
<gary_poster> luca, landscape stuff goes in center or on left?
<luca> gary_poster: on the left preferably, only until alerts comes into play
<gary_poster> ok cool luca, thanks
<Makyo> jujugui 2 reviews for caching charms in the inspector. https://codereview.appspot.com/11526044
<rick_h> bcsaller: hatch lp:~rharding/juju-gui/reorg-inspector-module
<gary_poster> hey luca or antdillon could you give us the assets for the details/constraints/config icons?  I don't see them.  Even if they aren't right they will be nicer than letters :-)
<luca> gary_poster: ant is in a meeting but I'll get him to send them over asap
<gary_poster> luca, cool.  main goal is before you leave on vacation and he leaves gui for a while--so, before today EoD ;-)
<antdillon> gary_poster, Luca will get them over to you
<luca> gary_poster: do you want them as sag or png?
<luca> gary_poster: svy^
<luca> bah
<luca> gary_poster: you know what I mean :P
<antdillon> gary_poster, I have a new branch with new styles for the environment menu but have also removed the view link which opens the inspector. The inspector is due to open on click
<antdillon> gary_poster, Is that developed on the latest? I have had a look through the code for a function to open the correct inspector but didnt see it
<antdillon> gary_poster, Is it ok the land the restyle with a none fault?
<gary_poster> antdillon, sorry lunch
<gary_poster> back now
<antdillon> gary_poster, No prob
<gary_poster> luca, png
<gary_poster> luca, but I'll take what I can get
<gary_poster> :-)
<antdillon> gary_poster, Its sent as png
<antdillon> gary_poster, My branch has a known fault but has the styles are right
<gary_poster> antdillon, perfect thanks.  as to your question, we will have to adapt the code somehow.  I'll take your branch and we'll figure out what to do; the most important thing is to see how it works
<gary_poster> antdillon, sounds perfect.  the known fault is that it shows up without the inspector, right?
<antdillon> gary_poster, You can take my branch and all you'll have to add is the inspector is opened when clicked on a deployed service block
<gary_poster> antdillon, perfect.  same lp branch as before?
<antdillon> gary_poster, No, i you deploy a service block then click on it you get a menu. In the menu is "View" this has been removed as the inspector should to opened on click
<antdillon> gary_poster, No let me get it for you
<gary_poster> k
<antdillon> gary_poster, lp:~ya-bo-ng/juju-gui/styling-enviroment-menu
<gary_poster> antdillon, thanks so much!  thanks also generally for your gui help.  we'll miss you. :-) have a great weekend
<antdillon> gary_poster, This behaviour already exist on the serviceInspector flag so should be fine right?
<gary_poster> antdillon, yeah we will have to tweak some things, no worries
<antdillon> gary_poster, lol I enjoyed it, beats boring html and css all day
<gary_poster> :-) cool antdillon 
<antdillon> gary_poster and team Thanks for all the help 
<gary_poster> they are all still at lunch ;-) but they appreciate also 
<gary_poster> ttyl
<gary_poster> jujugui, please review https://codereview.appspot.com/11593043
<bac> o/
<benji> gary_poster: I'll take one
<jcastro> heya gary_poster 
<jcastro> in the new UI
<jcastro> I am confused a bit
<jcastro> on how to make the unit go into "relation mode" by showing the line
<jcastro> and dragging the box around
<jcastro> do I need to click and hold on a specific place?
<gary_poster> jcastro, is this with or without the service inspector (:flags:/serviceInspector in url)?
<jcastro> without
<jcastro> It "feels" like making it show the line to connect to another box is trickier than before
<jcastro> I have no other data other than "it's way harder than before"
<jcastro> especially on a touchpad.
<gary_poster> jcastro, the way that is supposed to be discoverable is that you click on a service and the menu shows up
<jcastro> oh!
<jcastro> dude, waaaaaay better
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so I shouldn't even try to click and hold, just click, gotcha
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> cool, glad that helps :-)
<jcastro> man this is scary 
<jcastro> I set up like 3 dual-unit stacks in the UI in like 30 seconds
<rick_h> hatch: http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/9103189029/
<rick_h> hatch: http://flickr.com/gp/7508761@N03/G18R77 that should work
<Makyo> rick_h, https://codereview.appspot.com/11526044/
<bcsaller> rick_h: http://pastebin.com/0cH7Zrbc still has a console.log in it, but you'll get the point
<bcsaller> https://codereview.appspot.com/11433048/ should properly fix the undinbind issues
<rick_h> jujugui quick side branch to make 'one true store' https://codereview.appspot.com/11598043
<Makyo> jcsackett, https://twitter.com/BriDaHypnoKitty/status/358297310465257473/photo/1
<Makyo> hatch, http://i.imgur.com/sg017lt.gif
<bcsaller> http://www.beerknurd.com/stores/raleigh/ has a nice beer list for tonight, might go there with my cousin if people want to come along
<hatch> jujugui looking for two reviews https://codereview.appspot.com/11607043
<jcsackett> jujugui: two reviews, aggressive QA: https://codereview.appspot.com/11611043
<jcsackett> please. :-)
<rick_h> http://www.landofdroid.com/2013/exclusive-images-of-the-ubuntu-edge/
#juju-gui 2013-07-20
<hatch> rick_h, I forgot to mention in my reply - you will probably want to merge trunk in too as there are some changes that will probably cause conflicts
<rick_h> hatch: will do
<rick_h> hatch: I didn't call it viewlet-manager beccause it had ViewletBase in it as well
<hatch> yeah I figured that - although viewlet base is a private var
<hatch> well was
<hatch> heh
<hatch> :)
<hatch> it's part of the manager
<rick_h> hatch: yea, gotcha. Thanks for looking it over. I'll update and merge trunk and see how it goes. 
<hatch> np - I don't really have it in me to do a proper QA tonight so I'll get to it after the next update tomorrow/whenever you get the new version up :)
<rick_h> hatch: yea, with it private I'll change that over. 
<rick_h> hatch: yea, no hurry. I just wanted to finish up what I had started while I had the list of what was going on in my head
<rick_h> lots of places to touch and dind't want to want over the weekend to complete. I'd have messed it up for sure
<hatch> yeah  - should try and get it landed as soon as possible though so that it doesn't diff to far from trunk
<rick_h> yea, very true
<hatch> don't want to cause you any more issues haha
<rick_h> I'll have the update before everyone gets going Monday and try to push for reviews first thing in the morning. 
<hatch> sounds great
<rick_h> hatch: woot, sync with trunk wasn't horrible. Yay!
<hatch> awesome!
<rick_h> 3 conflicts, but easy to sync up
<rick_h> oooh, just remembered I brought my cupcake back to the room!
<hatch> haha
<rick_h> abentley: safe plane ride?
<abentley> rick_h: We landed in one piece, but there was lightning and turbulence.
<rick_h> wheeee
<rick_h> at least you weren't on a Six Flags roller coaster 
<abentley> True.  Are you headed home, or already there?
<rick_h> waiting at the gate
<abentley> Safe flight!
<rick_h> thanks
#juju-gui 2013-07-21
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2014-07-14
<rick_h__> howdy huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Hey
<rick_h__> huwshimi: updated the board with the list of things I think we need for release
<rick_h__> talked with Luca, they've tweaked some things and so we're not shooting for release this week, but for the first week post-london
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Ah ok, that's a shame :)
<rick_h__> huwshimi: so anything you can crank out from the todo side of the board is appreciated. We need to have the release by that week so when I go to leader sprint I can demo it
<rick_h__> and Mark S won't hang me by my britches :)
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Yep, no problems.
<rick_h__> huwshimi: let me know if you hit any questions on any of the cards, and if you do, feel free to put it back and grab something more clear until I can update and word things better
<huwshimi> np
<rick_h__> party party
<huwshimi> rick_h__: In my current branch I have something that has a data-bind="something", which works, but I want to test it, it appears to be bound to a model, but I don't have that model in my test, I'm just a bit confused about what I need to do to get a data-bind actually bound to anything at all
<rick_h__> huwshimi: hmm, I'd push the branch up and send an email asking for test help. And I'll get you some from jeff or matt in the morning
<rick_h__> I'm not sure myself without looking at it closely
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Sure, I'll send an email. I'll tackle something else today then.
<rick_h__> morning
<jrwren> morning
<bac> morning
<bac> hi rick_h__, you around?
<rick_h__> bac: yep, on the phone what's up?
<bac> rick_h__: nothing important. ping me when ^otp
<rick_h__> bac rgr
<bac> er !otp
<rick_h__> bac: I've got 12
<bac> rick_h__: short.  i was just going to mention i inadvertantly requested this thursday and friday off.  but there's no reason i cannot work thursday so i'd like to cancel it.
<bac> just wanted to give you a heads up before you got stuff from the hr site
<rick_h__> bac: ok, will cancel thurs, /me goes to look
<bac> rick_h__:  i can do it
<bac> rick_h__: will cancel swap on thursday, vacation on friday, and make friday swap.
<rick_h__> bac: rgr
 * rogpeppe goes for lunch
<rick_h__> hatch: huw hit an issue with testing and data binding in a branch he was working on last night. 
<rick_h__> hatch: if you get a sec, can you look at his email to the list about it and maybe help him get the tests started/going please?
<hatch> yeah there are other tests with use the databinding
<hatch> I'll have to dig one up
<rick_h__> hatch: yep, ty much. With time constraints the more help he gets the better. 
<hatch> welp no wonder he had a hard time testing it
<hatch> it's not hooked up....
<hatch> but it works
<hatch> oy vey 
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> yea, he mentioned it worked but couldn't figure out how to test it right
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h__> candadian time :P
<rick_h__> one min fast
<rick_h__> or my laptop is a min slow :/
<hatch> I don't think i've ever set my clock.....blame Apple
<hatch> ok I know what the issue is with huw's branch I'll reply to his email with instructions
<rick_h__> hatch: ty much
<rick_h__> jujugui call in 1 go go go
<jcsackett> rick_h__: trying to join--no google page will load for me.
<jcsackett> be there asap..
<rick_h__> Makyo: jcsackett ^
<rick_h__> jcsackett: k
<hatch> lazyPower thanks :) so now how do I update the charm? 
<hatch> They are working on the internets again it's so darn laggy
<rick_h__> hatch: by now are you offering to just connect their wires for them?
<hatch> rick_h__ it's getting to be close to that, I'm seriously doubting their ability to do anything at this point
<rick_h__> hatch: /me pushes you good interweb lucks
<hatch> haha thanks
<hatch> jrwren lol gulp...js....ahh what an ecosystem we have
<hatch> so we are teaching our niece how to read....apparently English is a disaster of a language, how did it become the international language of commerce...lol
<hatch> "i before e except after c, or whenever the heck it doesn't feel like it"
<jrwren> i blame windows.
<jrwren> if windows would just ship a sensible make, this would not be an issue.
<hatch> oh that's a _long_ O....no reason, it just is
<hatch> windows....windows....hmm that's that operating system that people used 10 years ago right?
<jrwren> hatch: I thought it was a desktop gaming platform or something.
<bac> jujugui: comingsoon.jujucharms.com now points to our azure instance.  let me know if you see wonkiness.
<hatch> jrwren lol
<rick_h__> bac: awesome thanks
<hatch> jcsackett hey which branches have you reviewed? or do you want me to just take em?
<rick_h__> hazmat: you can shut'er down now thanks for running that for so long
<hatch> it's a monumental day
<hatch> should we light a candle for that instance?
<hatch> jcsackett ok I'll take em
<rick_h__> hatch: heh, /me plays taps 
<hatch> :-)
<hatch> well I updated my laptop
<hatch> there goes my bootloader again
<hatch> I really wish it wouldn't do that
<bac> hazmat: maybe don't pull the plug yet.  dns hasn't fully propogated yet.
<hatch> yeah I'm getting some oddities there
<hatch> rick_h__ a mv blocker bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1341653
<_mup_> Bug #1341653: Cannot drop an unplaced unit on a ghost container <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341653>
<bac> jujugui: one of our 3 dns servers is not updating, so that change won't become reliable until it does.
<rick_h__> bac: ok thanks for the heads up
<rick_h__> hatch: looking
<rick_h__> hatch: k, added to the board
<hatch> thx
<hatch> jujugui is there an 'easy' way to run charmworld locally? with this internet it's killing me to load the requests every time
<jrwren> what is charmworld?
<rick_h__> hatch: :/ juju deploy the bundle into a local lxc and wait hours for it to populate?
<hatch> rick_h__ hmm, not so awesome :)
<rick_h__> jrwren: http://launchpad.net/charmworld and http://manage.jujucharms.com/
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, pretty much
<hatch> ok well maybe the net will get better sooner rather than later :)
<hazmat> bac, rick_h__ i'll hold off till later this week (wed/thursday)
<hazmat> bac, rick_h__ and thanks!
<jcsackett> hatch: it's seriously fun seeing the ghost icon appear in the charmbrowser while working today. :)
<rick_h__> jcsackett: hatch :)
<rick_h__> rock on
<hatch> jcsackett haha nice - I guess this means I will now have to deploy my blog as a ghost blog....and figure out how to move my tumblr posts to it
<jcsackett> hatch: same for me.
<hatch> you're also on tumblr?
<jcsackett> hatch: i actually use a static generator right now and syndicate to tumblr with ifttt.
<jcsackett> but i had to migrate from tumblr to the static, and now i have to figure out how to migrate the static to ghost.
<jcsackett> i think it's just a case of scripting something that takes the .md files and dumps 'em into ghost json.
<hatch> ahh - I was hoping tumblr has an api so I can write a python script or something to port them over
<jcsackett> hatch: since you've got a mac, tumblr has an export tool you can run to pull down all your stuff.
<jcsackett> it's a desktop thing, pulls down a goofy formatted archive folder.
<jcsackett> hatch: tumblr definitely has an API, but i don't know what level of data it gives you. it might be write-only, since they're keen on sucking things into tumblr, not so much broadcasting them out. :p
<jcsackett> but there must be something, b/c there are (or were) some third party ios tumblr apps that could view posts etc.
<hatch> ahh cool then 
<hatch> I'll have to look into it
<hatch> I haven't done any research yet
<hatch> jcsackett you did the review on my branch for the scale up service tokens one right?
<jcsackett> hatch: i believe so--saw one UI oddity that i don't think was your branch that i asked you to throw a card/bug up for follow up, but otherwise it was :+1:
<hatch> I'm trying to figure out the best place to put the util method for adding units
<hatch> any preference? I was thinking views/utils.js?
<jcsackett> the bit you can break out?
<jcsackett> that loop?
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> you'd have to pass in ref to the env and db but I think that that would be acceptable 
<jcsackett> hatch: i don't know. view/utils.js seems overly generic for something that, while a utility, is pretty much only useful for machine stuff.
<jcsackett> that said, i can't think of a better place.
<hatch> well it needs to be accesible from the inspector scale up view and the machine scale up view
<jcsackett> hatch: ah, right.
<hatch> I was also thinking extension....
<hatch> but an extension for one method is....overkill?
<jcsackett> hatch: yeah, i don't love it, but i can't think of a better place.
<jcsackett> hatch: agreed.
<jcsackett> go for views/utils
<hatch> sounds like a plan
<hatch> +1
<rogpeppe> g'night all
<rick_h__> have a good evening rogpeppe 
<hatch> rick_h__ we just had an intermittent landing failure from the pyjuju test suite, it might be time to look at cutting that out if it proves to be a bigger issue 
<rick_h__> hatch: rgr, it's one of the cards I've got in the maint queue for post MV 1.0
<rick_h__> hatch: if only to speed up tests and start to clean out some code. 
<hatch> yeah I've never seen a failure out of it until today
<lazyPower> hatch: https://jujucharms.com/precise/ghost/ - whats this I see here?
<hatch> haha yes thanks muchly!
<hatch> :)
<hatch> so now how do I update it when I do more work on it?
<lazyPower> same process
<lazyPower> create a MP, assign charmers as the reviewer, it'll show up in the rev queue
<lazyPower> you need to point the MP at lp:~charmers/charms/precise/ghost/trunk
<lazyPower> good question - i'll update my canned response to include the upstream target
<hatch> ok cool - I can't wait until we can provide custom links for bugs and source and whatnot
<Makyo> jujugui PR for destroyMachines in ECS/deployer bar: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/434
<hatch> Makyo I'm just about to grab some lunch so I can do it when I get back if noone else has
<Makyo> hatch, np, thanks
<jcsackett> Makyo: i'm free now, i'll take a look.
<jcsackett> Makyo: some questions (not blocking +1) on your PR, but unfortunately there was a QA issue too.
<hatch> back
<hatch> humble bundle is such a horrible service - it provides good games at a great price.....and I have no time to play them
<hatch> lol
 * rick_h__ runs to take boy to swim class 
<hatch> jujugui does anyone know why the constraints for the inspector scale-up vs the create machine constraints are different? Is this a bug?
<hatch> that moment when you can't figure out what the heck is breaking so you put a debugger in which causes it to cache-bust and it works....
<jcsackett> i hate that moment.
<Makyo> I've gotten in the habit of just ctrl-shift-R whenever I have the debugger open to force reload.
<hatch> well with the debugger open it's supposed to always reload
<hatch> but doesn't seem to happen
<hatch> maybe I'll also try the ctrl+shift+r technique though :)
 * bac early dog walk.  bbiab.
<hatch> heh this scale-up auto-place is pretty cool
<hatch> rick_h__ not sure if you're back yet but this should prooooobably also be in the mv bug list https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1341751
<_mup_> Bug #1341751: constraints inputs don't match across the various create machine sections <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341751>
<hatch> jcsackett you ran into an issue before where an event being fired from a viewlet wasn't bubbling to the browser.js what ended up being the issue?
<jcsackett> hatch: i never solved it--we tabled the work as low priority.
<hatch> oh...darn, I'm running into that right now too
<hatch> switching from the manually place inspector to the machine view
<jcsackett> hatch: there's something confusing in the viewlet creation stuff.
<hatch> it was the overview viewlet that you were trying to fire an event from too wasn't it?
<jcsackett> hatch: no, i was able to get the viewlet to fire a changeState (i *think*) for the unit details view.
<jcsackett> hatch: it was the service config one.
<jcsackett> it's target (when calling getTargets) was listed as the inspector, and empirically things that have the inspector as a target can successfully fire changeState...and yet.
<hatch> yep that's the same issue I'm at
<hatch> w t h
<hatch> ok I'm going to bench this then
<hatch> because there is clearly something wrong with it 
<hatch> people right now will have to click the machine button I guess :)
<jcsackett> hatch: post mv release we *really* need to pick apart viewlets, slots, etc.
<hatch> yeah - it's really not that complicated architecture but the slots thing was always tacked on the outside, even as far back as the start of viewlets
<hatch> jcsackett I think the issue with these events is a yui bug, we should look into updating our version of YUI (we are only 7! versions back) 
<hatch> lol
<rick_h__> hatch: looking
<Makyo> Hail + line-of-sight internet
<hatch> lol yeah? no more 700ms pings?
<Makyo> Ping as fine, as long as there's not any ice in the way.
<hatch> better get out there with the ice pick in the winter :)
<hatch> at the lake when it rains to hard the sat tv goes out heh
<Makyo> YEah, it's more like that.  The antenna is under the eaves, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.
<hatch> ahh nice - yeah our dish has to point almost horizontal to get the signal because it's so far north so the signal is weak as it is
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey
<hatch> I responded to your email, I hope it gets you in the right direction
<hatch> I'm done hooking up the back-end, just writing tests for the scale-up ui so try to not change the markup too much :)
<hatch> I got to run but I'll bbl if you run into issues setting up your tests
<hatch> just remember that you don't necessarily need to test that databinding 'works' just that it's hooked up
<hatch> there (should be) tests which show weather or not it's working heh
<hatch> anywho bbl
#juju-gui 2014-07-15
<hatch> huwshimi hey, everything working out ok?
<hatch> huwshimi I have a question about pr #433 when you get back
<huwshimi> hatch: Yep, all good
<huwshimi> hatch: What's the question?
<hatch> huwshimi so is there a reason why https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/433/files#diff-e6baa739d19ae967f00d894884a065acR602 can't go in the addMachines loop? 
<hatch> huwshimi sorry server went down :)
<huwshimi> np
<hatch> so did that last message make it to you about putting that stuff in the addMachines loop?
<huwshimi> nope
<hatch> hatch
<hatch> huwshimi so is there a reason why https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/433/files#diff-e6baa739d19ae967f00d894884a065acR602 can't go in the addMachines loop?
<huwshimi> hatch: oh, up in the case?
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> looks like it can be done in the same loop so you don't have to loop twice
<huwshimi> I don't see why not
<hatch> excellent
<hatch> huwshimi and as for the line wrapping, it's fine for now but we should fire an email off to design because I bet _every_ time you change the constraints they will wrap
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, I'm just not sure what the problem with the line wrapping is?
<hatch> oh it just doesn't look very good heh
<hatch> nothing else wraps
<huwshimi> hatch: OK, just pushed that change
<hatch> huwshimi thanks! +1'd but I can't QA it atm so...I'll have to take your word on it ;)
<huwshimi> :)
<rogpeppe1> mornin' all
<rogpeppe1> urulama: how're you doing today?
<urulama> rogpeppe1: morning
<urulama> rogpeppe1: better
<rogpeppe1> urulama: good to hear!
<rogpeppe1> urulama: is that "totally better" or "only just made it to work" better?
<urulama> rogpeppe1: more of the second, but at least i am awake and am able to think :D
<rogpeppe1> urulama: well that's something...
<urulama> rogpeppe1: how was your diving?
<rogpeppe1> urulama: not much diving, but some good plunges...
<rogpeppe1> urulama: a great trip down Hell Gill
<rogpeppe1> urulama: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=hellgill&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=mtXEU_nHL4ua1AWsKA&ved=0CC0Q7Ak&biw=1237&bih=600#imgdii=_
<urulama> rogpeppe1: niiiiice! 
<rick_h__> morning
<rick_h__> bac: comingsoon seems to be pointing at a real env? 
<rick_h__> bac: it's asking for a user login, maybe it's just missing the sandbox config?
 * bac looks
<rick_h__> bac: oh hmm, getting a diff ip 
<bac> 138 something?
<rick_h__> bac: right
<bac> i get 138.91.155.196
<rick_h__> 138.91.155.196 for comingsoon
<rick_h__> 138.91.154.88 for ci.jujugui.org
<rick_h__> it's on that ci machine right? 
<bac> comingsoon should be 138.91.154.88
<rick_h__> luca: so working on comingsoon, looks like a dns issue ^ sorry for the trouble
<luca> rick_h__: ah, it’s ok. Was just wondering if you has passworded it :)
<rick_h__> luca: no more changing for you, locked out! :P
<luca> rick_h__: haha
<luca> rick_h__: if you want me to stop submitting bugs you have to only ask :P
<rick_h__> luca: no, appreciate the eyeballs
<rick_h__> bac: looking at the rt it's set to 138.91.155.196 per the request
<rick_h__> bac: can you reopen or file a new rt please?
<bac> rick_h__: i see that.  yes, i incorrectly pointed it at the GUI managing the cluster
<bac> rick_h__: comingsoon dns is corrected
<rick_h__> bac: ty much
<rick_h__> luca: ^ you should be able to access it again
<luca> rick_h__: cheers
<jcastro> hey rick_h__
<jcastro> I just realized something that I used to consider an annoyance
<jcastro> but like, IMO should now be considered a workflow/usability buzzkill
<jcastro> waiting 15 minutes for my shiny new bundle to be indexed before I can share it with the world totally saps the enthusiasm
<jcsackett> jujugui: can someone look at https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/435 for me?
<hatch> on it
<jcastro> hey bundle people: https://jujucharms.com/bundle/~jorge/hadoop-es/8/constraints/?text=hadoop-es#deploy
<jcastro> if I drop the 8 from the quickstart command, will that just deploy the latest version of the bundle?
<rick_h__> jcastro: yes, it should
<jcsackett> Makyo: your current work addresses bug 1340666, doens't it?
<_mup_> Bug #1340666: Clicking the destroy icon does not destroy the machine or container <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340666>
<rick_h__> luca: carla around? 
<luca> rick_h__: on holiday today
<rick_h__> luca: ok thanks
<luca> rick_h__: do you need anything in particular?
<rick_h__> luca: yes, we agreed to add some description field to bundles
<rick_h__> luca: and I can't find anything that notes if we kept the summary (one line) or description (couple of sentences) for it
<hatch> luca thanks for the email, I forgot about THAT mockup.....(we have too many lol)
<rick_h__> luca: and wanted to see if she knew and which sized content she was designing for
<luca> hatch: no worries :)
<luca> rick_h__: I’ll pass the message on, she’ll be back tomorrow
<rick_h__> luca: ok ty
<rick_h__> luca: I can send her an email then. Just wondered if she just wasn't on irc
<luca> rick_h__: ok :)
<hatch> jcsackett review/qa done
<jcsackett> hatch: thanks!
<hatch> I think CI is broken on Makyo's branch
<jcsackett> hatch: i concur.
<bac> hatch, jcsackett: what is the issue with CI?
<hatch> bac it didn't pick it up
<hatch> it said 'please test this'
<bac> did you manually kick it?
<hatch> I'm wondering if Makyo  used the wrong user account or something
<hatch> you can manually kick it from GH?
<bac> hatch: no.  via jenkins.
<hatch> oh, no, but it's odd that it didn't pick it up on GH no?
<bac> yes, i guess.  i haven't looked at the details
<Makyo> Was on the other computer, sorry.  Yes, jcsackett. I only have one account, hatch.
<hatch> Makyo odd, you don't have an icon anymore, thought it was a different account
<Makyo> hatch, I have an icon on my end. You running into gravatar problems?
<jcsackett> Makyo: mostly he's musing at why jenkins seems to think your PR doesn't get auto tested.
<jcsackett> Makyo: i'm going to throw your head on the card and assign that bug to you, if you have no objections.
<hatch> Makyo GH doesn't use gravatar any longer apparently
<Makyo> Yeah, that's the second time I've gotten that, too.  And yes, that's fine.
<Makyo> hatch, you have to set it as a separate setting.
<jcsackett> Makyo: so, CI just has it in for you? :p
<hatch> I have to set it to allow me to see your avatar? lol
<Makyo> hatch, No, sorry, you have to add a separate gravatar email.
<hatch> https://avatars3.githubusercontent.com/u/303761?s=140 that is the address for your icon
<Makyo> hatch, jcsackett https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/416 rick_h__  did :ok test:, is this a setting?
<hatch> not gravatar 
<bac> Makyo: so do you want me to kick off a jenkins build for 0c9371c35e
<Makyo> bac, sure
<Makyo> oops, jujugui call now
<rick_h__> Makyo: &
<jcsackett> :)
<rick_h__> Makyo: ^ 
<rick_h__> heh next key over
<hatch> http://www.meetup.com/London-React-User-Group/events/191406572/ and http://www.meetup.com/swiftly/events/192370642/
<hatch> I'm not sure I'll be attending any - just thought i'd bring it up
<hatch> they are both fairly close 
<hatch> couple tube stops away
<kadams54> jujugui: my wifi died just as I was joining standup. Currently using my cellphone as a hotspot, but I don't get great coverage in my house. Restarted the router twice and still can't see wifi so not sure when I'll have dependable internet again.
<hatch> kadams54 are you using a 2Wire router? Thats what our isp provides and it's junk
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h__ watch should arrive today......it's on the truck! 
<rick_h__> hatch: woot! 
<rick_h__> got in trouble with my wife about it :P
<hatch> lol - that's how you know it's a good purchase!
<hatch> with my luck mine won't even work
<hatch> hahaha
<rick_h__> battery dead 
<rick_h__> must charge for 8hrs before you can use it :P
<hatch> lol son-of-a
<rogpeppe1> rick_h__: a bit of googling solved it
<rogpeppe1> rick_h__: jeeze google don't make intuitive UIs these days
<bac> Makyo: so the build for your branch failed on jenkins, but since it was started manually didn't report back to github. http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/1417/console
<hatch> lint failure
<rick_h__> rogpeppe1: ah awesome!
<rick_h__> rogpeppe1: I've given up and just make sure I create the doc from the folder. I fail at moving it
<rogpeppe1> rick_h__: i added the folder to my drive, then dragged the doc from to the folder
<rogpeppe1> rick_h__: i guess you can't add stuff to folders unless they're in "My Drive".
<rick_h__> rogpeppe1: oh, interesting
<rick_h__> luca: ping got a sec before your EOD?
<luca> rick_h__: hey, yes I do
<rick_h__> can you jump in the standout hangout?
<luca> omw
 * rick_h__ goes to get lunch
<jcsackett> luca: i'm working on bug 1339779, and it seems a bit odd as listed. do you just want containers to not be shown if the machine they're on has also just been created? b/c i figure we should show something in the deploy confirmation if your just creating a container on a machine that already exists.
<_mup_> Bug #1339779: Containers that are created in MV should not be shown as part of the "Machines created" section in the deployment summary <juju-gui:Triaged by jcsackett> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339779>
<jcsackett> also: you only reference the deploy confirmation--do you also mean the regular summary?
<luca> jcsackett: if your just creating a container thats a minor change which incurs no extra cost so it should be part of the deployment summary
<jcsackett> luca: ok, so just hide it from the summary if the machine it's on is also being created.
<luca> jcsackett: creating a container doesn’t constitute a new machine either so the “Container created” message shouldn’t be populated within the “Machines created” summary section.
<luca> jcsackett: well, it should be hidden regardless if the machine is new or old
<jcsackett> luca: so, you want a new "Containers added" section as well--in that case rather than not showing the container when the machine is created shouldn't we just put in the container section?
<luca> jcsackett: no, I think I’m confusing issues with the wording of the bug.
<jcsackett> luca: i'm certainly confused. :p
<luca> jcsackett: I don’t want to show that containers have been created at all in the deployment summary
<luca> jcsackett: the only place it should be visible is in the complete change log
<luca> jcsackett: sorry!
<jcsackett> luca: ok.
<jcsackett> one usability thing then--if i create a container, i either a) have created something, but see no indication that i can commit that change, or b) see i can commit the change, but when i get a confirmation there's nothing there.
<luca> jcsackett: well, for a) you’ll see a single change in the change log if you open the curtain. b) if there are no big changes made to populate the summary the full change log should be open by deafult.
<jcsackett> luca: ah, ok.
<jcsackett> luca: so if i just create a container, when i go to deploy we'll open the changelog rather than displaying the summary thing.
<jcsackett> that makes more sense.
<luca> jcsackett: yeah, though I’m not sure that was ever built in.
<jcsackett> luca: i dn't believe that behavior exists yet, no.
<jcsackett> but i think it's in scope for this branch.
<luca> jcsackett: ok, cool
<jcsackett> luca: thanks for the clarification. :)
<luca> jcsackett: no worries, I’m happy to help :)
<hatch> interesting perf results .apply() .bind() .call() http://jsperf.com/function-calls-direct-vs-apply-vs-call-vs-bind/40
<hatch> 2-more-tests
<rick_h__> bac: can you peek at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1311321 and help post a verification so they can move forward with 1.3.2 into trusty?
<_mup_> Bug #1311321: ascii can't decode error in 14.04 server install <verification-needed> <juju-quickstart:Fix Released by frankban> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311321>
<rick_h__> tvansteenburgh: I see your recent MP go by. We'd love to make sure you take a peek at the charmstore api doc emailed out to make sure the api there will help all your needs . 
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h__: cool, is this email already sent?
<rick_h__> tvansteenburgh: yes, it was sent to juju-dev
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h__: k, will take a look, thanks
<rick_h__> tvansteenburgh: we've got a few specs you and your team might be interested in, /me goes for the link
<rick_h__> tvansteenburgh: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1TgRA7jW_mmXoKH3JiwBbtPvQu7WiM6XMrz1wSrhTMXw/edit
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h__: thanks
 * rick_h__ moves to the coffee shop
<hatch> does anyone know how I remove a file from a series of commits?
<rogpeppe> computer crashed, just like that. luckily i'd saved my recent changes, phew.
<rogpeppe> a good sign i should stop though.
<rogpeppe> g'night all
<hatch> rogpeppe you should use a real editor :P night
<rogpeppe> hatch: actually, i've been meaning to make acme do a periodic dump for ages.
<rogpeppe> hatch: it already supports dumping the whole state of the editor - but just manually.
<rogpeppe> (or if the editor is killed)
<rogpeppe> kernels shouldn't crash just like that
<hatch> sublime does some auto-save-to-temp, so anytime it crashes or whatever the changes are always there but not reflected in the original unless saved
<hatch> heh nope they shouldn't 
<rbasak> rick_h__: so juju-quickstart SRU landed in trusty-proposed. We need to get these bugs verified from the binaries in trusty-proposed itself now.
<rogpeppe> once upon a time they'd at least produce a panic message so you had *some* idea what the problem might be
<rbasak> rick_h__: I know you had some ongoing CI efforts going. I wonder if you could run the same CI against trusty-proposed as an easy way to automate this verification?
<rogpeppe> but this has happened a few times to me - the whole thing just switches off and on again
<rogpeppe> darn, i have lost more stuff than i thought.
<hatch> jujugui I need a review and qa for the new scale-up UI branch https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/437 plz and thanks
<kadams54_> hatch: I can take a look
<hatch> rogpeppe :-(
<hatch> kadams54_ thanks
<rick_h__> rbasak: thanks for the heads up. We'll work on getting that QA'd. 
<rick_h__> rbasak: the CI efforts aren't ready currently, we'll manually QA. I'm not sure how we'd automate off the proposed package. That's an interesting idea to look into. 
<rick_h__> we normally do things off the source
<rick_h__> damn glossy laptop screens, outdoor fail
<hatch> haha, just sit facing the sun :)
<rick_h__> I'm in the shade but like I'm trying tinto a mirror
<rick_h__> typing that is
<hatch> hmm odd mine isnt like that
<hatch> is this your new dell?
<hatch> "Dude you got a Dell!"
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, stupid thing
<rick_h__> hatch: you on the test failures for your branch?
<hatch> rick_h__ yeah, iunno wth is going on
<hatch> looks like the third manually triggered run is still going
 * hatch crosses fingers
<rick_h__> hatch: :/ it seemed to be a legit test there
<hatch> yeah I know, but I can't reproduce that failure locally running prod/debug on phantom or chrome
<rbasak> rick_h__: OK - thanks!
<rick_h__> rbasak: thank you 
<rbasak> rick_h__: oh, wait. Note that the juju-core SRU still needs further review. You might be broken until that goes from 1.18.1 to 1.18.4.
<rick_h__> bah, and rain clouds on the way. Curse you mother nature for giving me a great day but not able to enjoy it. 
<rbasak> (if you need that - I forget)
<hatch> watch hath arrived
<rick_h__> rbasak: no, I think our update was only tied because of 1.18.1? We're actually tied to 1.18.0 as far as our release goes 
<rick_h__> it was a response to bugs presented by the 1.18.0 release
<rbasak> rick_h__: OK - it might not actually be broken then.
<rbasak> In any case, if it is, it's fine to wait until it lands.
 * rbasak needs to run
<hatch> looks like the test failure is legit....now to figure out why... and why I can't reproduce it locally
<hatch> kadams54_ I'm not sure I understand your qa issue
<kadams54_> hatch: which one?
<hatch> the first one
<hatch> you can't place two units on bare-metal
<kadams54_> Doesn't mean people won't try :-)
<hatch> sure - but that's not related to this branch
<kadams54_> Right now we allow it and it gets everything into a funky state
<kadams54_> Maybe a new bug then?
<hatch> I'll try a qa doing that on a container and see what happens
<bac> rick_h__: i found the charmworld ngram search error and will be finishing up shortly
<hatch> kadams54_ can you elaborate with a step-by-step on point 1? I can't reproduce it 
<rick_h__> bac: awesome, thanks for that
<kadams54_> hatch: on a container or on the bare metal? I just tried on a container and I still get stuck with one change that just won't commit…
<hatch> kadams54_ yeah I need step-by-step because it's working perfect here
<kadams54_> hatch: also doing a clean build right now to make sure it's not something on my end.
<kadams54_> hatch: How about a screenshare?
<kadams54_> hatch: still seeing problems after a clean build.
<hatch> yeah sure
<hatch> standup room?
<hatch> ok in
<kadams54_> k
<hatch> rick_h__ u got a sec?
<hatch> join the standup room?
<rick_h__> hatch: loading
<hatch> I'm going to step away for some lunch, when I return I'll track down that CI issue with my branch.
<kadams54_> hatch: still running into a JS error, even with one unit per container. Ping me when you're back from lunch.
<jrwren> ping https://github.com/juju/charm/pull/17
<rick_h__> jrwren: so normally just ping that with the jujugui highlight
<rick_h__> jrwren: and please make sure your irc client is setup to highlight on jujugui
<rick_h__> Makyo: you up for a tiny Go review? ^
<kadams54_> So many jujugui pings…
<Makyo> Sure
<rick_h__> kadams54_: just for you :P
<kadams54_> :-)
<jcsackett> and then try not to ping too much on jujugui if hatch is anywhere near you, as his sound effect is annoying. :p
<rick_h__> lol
<kadams54_> Good things to know before next week
<bac> jcsackett: i think we're at a safe distance atm
<bac> jcsackett: and you know he only turns that on when you're around
<jcsackett> for his own sanity, i should hope so.
<jrwren> highligh jujugui like this? :p
<rick_h__> jrwren: :)
<kadams54_> Yup, now all jujugui knows.
<jcsackett> jrwren: you should work out just fine in this group. :p
<jrwren> i may have done that wrong. jujugui like this.
 * kadams54_ giggles.
<jrwren> i really want to keep going, but I shall practice restraint.
<jrwren> what is the process now? do /I/ go merge the pull req?
<rick_h__> jrwren: for now just hit the merge button
<rick_h__> jrwren: there's work to pull that into a CI system with juju-core and other deps and eventually it'll hopefully be part of a CI process
<jrwren> oh, i don't have write access
<rick_h__> jrwren: oh hmm, /me checks perms
<rick_h__> jrwren: added you to juju org, make sure to go to https://github.com/orgs/juju/members and mark your membership as public please
<jrwren> done
<jrwren> push the green button
<rick_h__> jrwren: cool then mark the card as done by moving to daily call
<rick_h__> jrwren: and I think you can move forward with the description card now. I don't think if we have a summary (1 sentence) or longer it matters to the source. 
<jrwren> ok
<jrwren> jujugui: https://github.com/juju/charm/pull/19
<hatch> kadams54_ back
<hatch> kadams54_ I'll need you to put the exact step-by-step instructions in the PR as I cannot reproduce any errors 
<hatch> jujugui anyone have a free moment to run some tests locally for me to see if they fail?
<jrwren> maybe?
<jrwren> hatch: what tests?
<hatch> the gui's make test-prod and test-debug tests
<hatch> do you have phantomjs and whatnot installed?
<hatch> jrwren actually you can forget it I figured out a way to make it fail locally
<hatch> thanks though
<bac> jcsackett, rick_h__: could either of you review and QA my charmworld branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/117810044
<hatch> jujugui the :checked psudo selector does NOT work in phantomjs.....
<hatch> 'input[name="placement"]:checked'
<bac> jrwren: i looked at your branch and made some trivial suggestions.  i think we're deferring to rogpeppe and frankban for final approvals.
<hatch> ugh
<jrwren> thanks for catching typos. Pretty lazy on my part.
<kadams54_> hatch: yeah, that also bit me awhile back.
<hatch> what a piss-off
<hatch> lol
<rick_h__> bac: I've hit EOD and have to run to swim class. Let me know if jcsackett isn't available and I can qa it in the morning
<bac> rick_h__: happy swimming
<rick_h__> heh, 4ry old almost drowing ftw
<rick_h__> drowning
<hatch> lol - he'll learn :)
<kadams54_> hatch: added steps to the PR. Let me know what happens.
<hatch> thanks, checking
<hatch> kadams54_ ok I can reproduce what you're seeing now - lemme take a look to see where the issue is
<jrwren> i'm done for day, but i'm taking the kid to gymnastics and working more from there :)
<hatch> kadams54_ very odd bug....nice catch, this might be a bigger issue, I'll see if I can do a driveby
<kadams54_> Yay? ;-)
<hatch> lol
<hatch> better we found this now that in 2 weeks
<bac> jujugui: anyone want to do a charmworld review and QA?  changes are pretty straightforward. https://codereview.appspot.com/117810044
<hatch> bac I don't have charmworld set up but I can after I get mine landed
<hatch> will likely be a while heh sorry
<bac> hatch: no prob
<hatch> jujugui ^ if anyone wants to take this review/qa before me feel free to do so
<Makyo> hatch, bac on it.
<hatch> thanks Makyo 
<bac> ty Makyo
<hatch> kadams54_ this is fixable...fixing
<hatch> :) just keeping you posted I guess heh
<kadams54_> :-)
<kadams54_> Thanks
<kadams54_> How's the fixing going?
<kadams54_> 10% 25% 76% done?
<hatch> good - I !@#$%^&* it up
<hatch> :P
<hatch> lol
<kadams54_> LOL
<kadams54_> Well that didn't take long
<hatch> just giving credit where credit is due ya know...
<hatch> kadams54_ and fixed....aww yeah
<kadams54_> Sweet…
<hatch> kadams54_ heh I had this like this before and must have removed it by accident or something https://gist.github.com/577c30b5dc9fec36b895
<hatch> oops
<kadams54_> My honor to break it then :-)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> linting, running tests then will be good for another qa
<hatch> when is your EOD?
<hatch> kadams54_ ok ready to go for another QA
<bac> Makyo: i'm going to take the dog out.  will be back later.
<Makyo> bac, can't log into RV to say so, but LGTM, QA okay
<hatch> oh darn he left
<hatch> jujugui anyone able to do another review/qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/437 ?
<hatch> rick_h__ do you know if you can send hangout messages from this watch? It seems to only support sms
<rick_h__> hatch: I use hangouts as my sms app so not sure. 
<rick_h__> when I send it uses hangouts and not sure what it ends up doing
<hatch> yeah it seems to only send via SMS not hangouts
<hatch> well hangouts app
<hatch> bit sms
<hatch> but*
<hatch> kind of odd
<rick_h__> hatch: ping me via hangouts and I'll see if I can reply :P
<rick_h__> to mitechie not canonical
<hatch> oh I don't have it
<hatch> my wife stole it
<hatch> lol
<rick_h__> lol
<hatch> so....I may not have a watch anymore?
<hatch> haha
<hatch> guess time will tell
<rick_h__> needed a watch strap with a lock on it :)
<rick_h__> though I suppose losing a watch > losing an arm
<hatch> haha - it's unfortunate it doesn't have a speaker 
<hatch> would be nice to answer calls on it
<rick_h__> no, no it would not
<rick_h__> go get that samsung thing with that stuff if you want that
<hatch> the samsung one has a speaker?
<bac> Makyo: would you mind adding your approval and comments to the MP in launchpad? https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/ngram-inquiry/+merge/226910
<bac> Makyo: and thanks for looking at it.
<hatch> Makyo I think there is something wrong with your GH account - your new branch isn't being tested either
<Makyo> hatch, the only variable I can think of is whether or not my membership is public.  Will make sure.
<hatch> I still don't get any photo for you, but I do for everyone else
<Makyo> I get a photo for myself on all devices.
<hatch> weird 
<rick_h__> Makyo: why does CI hate you and not want to test your branches? 
<hatch> rick_h__ do you see an avatar for him on GH?
<rick_h__> the drinking dog? 
<Makyo> It's an arctic fox dressed in a victorian suit with a gin and tonic, I'll have you know.
<hatch> I see a grey octopus 
<rick_h__> Makyo: oh, well in that case :P
<Makyo> Hahaha
<hatch> lol!!]
<Makyo> It was leftover from gravatar, which I see has been removed.
<hatch> oh so I was right? They did remove gravatar support?
<hatch> I remembered reading something about that, but wasn't sure if I remembered right
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, since I last checked I guess.
<Makyo> It's been ages.
<hatch> very odd that you can see your avatar though
<hatch> lol
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi how you doing?
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey, good thanks. Yourself?
<hatch> good good, just doing some CSS remembering why I hate it
<hatch> huwshimi it would be awesome if you could review/qa this https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/437
<huwshimi> hatch: code review and QA?
<hatch> yeah please - kadams54  ran into a few issues, one was an unsupported feature that we haven't blocked yet and the other I resolved
<hatch> I'm doing the follow-up to remove the old code right now so would like to get both of these landed for my SOD tomorrow
<hatch> gona put in a little OT to get it done
<huwshimi> hatch: QA seems good
<bac> morning huwshimi
<huwshimi> bac: Hey
<bac> bye huwshimi
<bac> :)
<huwshimi> bac: Bye
<huwshimi> hatch: So do you want me to do the code review on this branch or your followup?
<hatch> huwshimi both? :) unless you're too busy to do it
<huwshimi> hatch: No that's fine I just do know what you're going to change that's all
<hatch> oh the follow-up is just the old code removal, styling fixes from said removal, and fixing it so you can't scale-up subordinates
<huwshimi> ah ok
<hatch> rick_h__ here is another critical one for the mv stuff https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1342414
<_mup_> Bug #1342414: Deploying subordinate services with machine view fails <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342414>
<rick_h__> hatch: looking
<rick_h__> hatch: ty
<hatch> huwshimi https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/439 new follow-up
<hatch> it has so many commits because it's branched off the previous PR
<hatch> so most of the commits should go away once that one lands
<hatch> oops lint error, fixing
<huwshimi> I'm just going to go with a maybe on the code
<hatch> lol yeah? 
<hatch> huwshimi we are disabling form submits on enter because they may have done it by accident and atm we can't remove unplaced units :)
<hatch> I'll reply in the PR
#juju-gui 2014-07-16
<hatch> huwshimi so besides the var things code review ok?
<huwshimi> hatch: I don't really know. I mean there's code there, it does some stuff. I'm not sure I know enough to be reviewing branches like this.
<hatch> ahh ok
<hatch> huwshimi can you respond with QA OK and then I'll land it, if there are some code issues that others don't like we can fix them in a follow-up
<hatch> I just don't want to get held up as there are more changes to be made in this section
<huwshimi> hatch: Left a note
<hatch> lol, nice passive agressive comment
<hatch> if you would like you could fire an email off to design :)
<huwshimi> hatch: I'm not sure about landing this without a proper code review though. I can't see if Kyle did one either
<rick_h__> huwshimi: hatch what do you need?
<rick_h__> hatch: I can do one in the morning before you start if required
<hatch> huwshimi ok that's fine if you're not comfortable
<rick_h__> no calls until 10 yay!
<hatch> rick_h__ that would be awesome thanks
<rick_h__> hatch: ok, I've got it on my morning todo. 
<rick_h__> too shut down to look right now sorry
<rick_h__> thanks for looking huw
<hatch> np it's well past EOD :) 
<hatch> rick_h__ https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/437 then https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/439 is branched from it
<rick_h__> hatch: rgr
<hatch> and now I'm also done :)
<rick_h__> night hatch 
<hatch> night rick_h__ huwshimi 
<rick_h__> go find your watch :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> right!
<rogpeppe> urulama: morning!
<urulama> rogpeppe: morning
<rogpeppe> urulama: how're you feeling today?
<urulama> rogpeppe: better, at least i feel hungry now :D 
<rogpeppe> urulama: always a good sign...
<rogpeppe> urulama: do you fancy pairing on moving the charm store apiHandler stuff forward?
<urulama> sure. give me 10min to grab something to eat
<rogpeppe> urulama: np
<urulama> rogpeppe: sorry, that breakfast didn't land well :S
<rogpeppe> urulama: oh dear :-\
<urulama> rogpeppe: yeah, fats to soon ... nevermind, it'll pass ... 
<urulama> rogpeppe: gogogo?
<rogpeppe> urulama: if you'd prefer to go back to bed, or not interact much, that's fine
<rogpeppe> urulama: yup, i'm there
 * urulama lunches
<rick_h__> morning all
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: have you followed the license thread?
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: i have
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: (g'morning, BTW)
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: can you please make sure all our repos, charmstore, charm, etc are ok on that front please?
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: it looked like the agreement was lgpl with exception?
<rick_h__> for outside libs
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: yes
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: charmstore is fine
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: charm should probably be LGPL but is currently AGPL
<rick_h__> ah, since it was pulled from core which is agpl?
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: yes
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: but it could easily be changed to LGPL
<rick_h__> ok
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: (with a possible caveat of whether LGPL is compatible with the apache 2 license)
<rick_h__> moving to the coffee shop, biab
<bac> hola
<rick_h__> morning bac 
<bac> how was swim lessons?  i remember enjoying them until they tried to make us go off the high dive.  didn't go back.
<rick_h__> heh, due to scheduling fun we had to go private lessons this round and the boy is loving the personal attention
<rick_h__> show off "I can swim under water" and he just throws himself into the lake
<rick_h__> then comes up with half the lake being swallowed 
<rick_h__> but it's fun, hard to not get eager for him to do real swimming so we can trust him to be more indenpendent at water parks/etc
<urulama> i need to change place, "feels" too crowdy at home today :D
<rick_h__> urulama: yea, coffee shops ftw
<urulama> rick_h__: i actually have access to place with net and everything on the other side of town, near woods and more important, no kids singing and dancing around :D
<rick_h__> urulama: sounds like a winner
<jrwren> morning.
<rick_h__> morning jrwren 
<rick_h__> hatch: sorry, I'm behind on your reviews. Been a busy morning
<rick_h__> hatch: looking now and will try to get done asap
<hatch> np thx
<rick_h__> hatch: one round of comments in 
<hatch> thx will check
<rick_h__> hatch: going to wait on the second one until the diff is one vs both
<hatch> ok I'm going to have to fix the markup to enable enter submissions as it uses multiple form elements
<hatch> atm you can submit the constraints form, the unit count form, etc which doesn't make any sense
<rick_h__> hatch: ah, yea that's ungood. To the user it's all the same form
<hatch> I'm guessing huw did that on purpose so I wonder what surprises await me in doing that
 * rick_h__ heads back home, coffee shop is getting crowded. 
<rick_h__> hatch: heh, well that's fine to do it as a follow up
<rick_h__> hatch: but your current branch can land without the block
<hatch> without the block?
<rick_h__> hatch: but take a stab at it, if you end up in css hell, create a card and punt it
<rick_h__> without the block on the enter key
<rick_h__> saying "if you use the enter key it doesn't work predictably" is a follow on bug/card
<hatch> well not really - they can submit the constraints form
<hatch> so it falls apart if they hit enter on that
<hatch> I'll take a stab, see where it ends up
<bac> hi abentley
<abentley> bac: otp
<bac> abentley: ok, please ping me when you have a few minutes free
<hatch> jujugui call in 5
<rick_h__> jujugui call in 1 and go
<rick_h__> or now ish
<rogpeppe> jujugui: hmm, i'm getting "Couldn't start the video call because of an error"
<urulama> rick_h__: same here
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: urulama another browser?
<rick_h__> kadams54: ^
<rogpeppe> i'll try incognito
<rick_h__> bac: ^
<bac> trying
<rogpeppe> that didn't work
<urulama> me neither
<rogpeppe> unfortunately i don't have another browser installed currently
<urulama> tried firefox and chrome
<urulama> (and safari /me runs away)
<rogpeppe> urulama: our previous session seems to have tainted both of us...
<urulama> i get the "due to the number of participants ..." error
<rogpeppe> i don't get that
<rogpeppe> it lets me in (apparently) and then gives me the error
<rogpeppe> jujugui: sorry guys
<urulama> yes, same here ... see who is there but not able to join :(
<rick_h__> sounds like it hates EU folks :/
<rick_h__> everyone else is here
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: for the record, the "store: start version api responses" card is making good progress. urulama and i should have something to show very soon
<rogpeppe> urulama: can you still join gogogo?
<urulama> rogpeppe: yes
<urulama> rogpeppe: no
<urulama> :S
<rogpeppe> urulama: i thought it was working for me too...
<rogpeppe> urulama: and then not
<rogpeppe> urulama: bugger
<urulama> rogpeppe: maybe google blocked us due to the usage today :D :D
<rogpeppe> urulama: hmm
<urulama> rogpeppe: let's give it 10min and retry
<rogpeppe> urulama: yeah
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: urulama k, reported. Nothing big from the team. I've got a vet appt and will be afk some this afternoon, but that's post your EOD so no worried on your end
<jcsackett> rick_h__: re the tagging notion--are we going to be on the hook to do that as proper tagging? e.g. a charm can have multiple tags, and a search should be able to do multiple tags?
<jrwren> In go, I know we follow gofmt. do we have style guidelines beyond that?  e.g. prefer multiline string to string with embedded \n after a certain number of newlines?
<jcsackett> jrwren: in python, flake8 is your style bible.
<jrwren> yes, I flake8 in python.
<jcsackett> that's about it, afaik.
<jrwren> ok.
<jcsackett> and for js in the gui, i have no idea what our style rules are--i just fix what the linter screams at me about. :P
<jcsackett> seems to be working so far. :P
<rick_h__> jrwren: there's a pull request in juju core for style guide
<rick_h__> jrwren: take a peek and see if you can find it in current or recently closed pull requests in /juju/juju
<rick_h__> jcsackett: it'll be just like categories now, a list of string. And yes, we'll index those and allow searching on that filter
<jcsackett> rick_h__: cool.
<urulama> rick_h__: ok, good luck at the vet, maybe see you later
<rick_h__> urulama: sure thing, I think we should chat in a bit. just cathing up
<urulama> rick_h__: ok, ping when you come back, otherwise, first thing in the morning?
<rick_h__> urulama: yep
<rick_h__> jrwren: https://github.com/juju/juju/tree/master/doc/contribution
<jrwren> thanks rick_h__ 
<rick_h__> np, it's a WIP but something we should get familiar with and support across projects. rogpeppe urulama ^ as well
<rick_h__> bac: Makyo ^
<urulama> rick_h__: checking
<rogpeppe> jrwren: also, this is well worth reading: https://code.google.com/p/go-wiki/wiki/CodeReviewComments
<rogpeppe> jrwren: and in general, the go stdlib is very well written and idomatically designed - if it does something a particular way, it's usually a good way to do it
<jrwren> Great to know.
<rogpeppe> jrwren: there's also this: https://github.com/golang/lint
 * urulama brb
<jrwren> oooh, golint, lots of messages. I like it.
<bac> rick_h__: got a sec? http://162.213.35.28:8080/job/charmworld-autoland/165/console  -- search for "Selec+" ... it seems the console output abruptly halted, not capturing the actual problem
<bac> not a one off
<rick_h__> bac: looking
<rick_h__> bac: hmm, yea. It was still installing deps and then failed. Mabye a netork issue?
<bac> perhaps.  i'll look to see if it failed at the same point previously
<rick_h__> network, the jenkins-launchpad-plugin? Maybe a missing dep?
<rick_h__> from the download cache?
<rick_h__> bac: I'd look at a normal fresh run and see what package it's grabbing after the python-lazr and see if something is up with fetching it?
<bac> ok
<urulama> rogpeppe: still no gogogog :(
<rick_h__> urulama: rogpeppe I'm going to setup a call for the morning. Hopefully the hangouts issues work out by then
<urulama> rick_h__: ok
<hatch> rick_h__ moving that form stuff is causing issues, I'll land my two branches then do it as a follow-up right away, will be muuuch easier when I don't have to worry about conflicts from my next branch
<rogpeppe> urulama: yeah, i'm still having the same problems
<rick_h__> hatch: rgr
<rogpeppe> urulama: this is what splitId is looking like now, BTW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803979/
<urulama> rogpeppe: ok, this is muuuch better then the clutter before :D
<urulama> rogpeppe: but we do "parse" it twice, right (with the Charm.parse) call?
<rogpeppe> urulama: sure. but the first parsing is very lightweight. i doubt it'll take more than a small number of ns
<hatch> rick_h__ ok while these things land I'm just going to pick off another bug card from the pile
<rick_h__> hatch: rgr
 * rick_h__ goes to get some lunch
<urulama> rogpeppe: yes, i was just thinking in a way, that this splitId could be part of Charm, so that it is always in sync to all
<rogpeppe> urulama: that's a good idea
<rogpeppe> urulama: i guess you'd probably want to make the knownSeries an argument to it then
<urulama> rogpeppe: that part i don't like :D (but have no alternative atm)
<urulama> (as agreed before)
<rogpeppe> urulama: yeah, i'm not keen either. i'm tempted to just leave this logic in the charm store for the time being, as we don't really want other people doing the same thing
<urulama> rogpeppe: +1
<rogpeppe> urulama: after all, we do double-check that the final URL parses ok
<rogpeppe> urulama: so if charm urls change, then our tests will break immediately
<jrwren> rogpeppe: https://github.com/juju/charm/pull/19 look good?
<rogpeppe> jrwren: LGTM
<jrwren> ty.
<jrwren> now I can bug rick_h__ for moar! :)
<rick_h__> ruh roh
 * rick_h__ pulls up the board of work item doom
<rick_h__> jrwren: side task, can you git pull origin develop from the ci slave machine in the /var/lib/jenkins/jenkins-github-lander directory?
<jrwren> oh, to get changes there?  sure.
<rick_h__> jrwren: yea, catch it up to latest src
<jrwren> I can't status the ci-environment :(    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7804136/
<rick_h__> jrwren: there's been a bug going around on that, /me looks
<rick_h__> jrwren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1307434
<_mup_> Bug #1307434: talking to mongo can fail with "TCP i/o timeout" <cloud-installer> <landscape> <performance> <reliability> <juju-core:In Progress by mfoord> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307434>
<rick_h__> restarting the state server seems to have helped? 
<rick_h__> jrwren: marked as in progress
<rick_h__> jrwren: did you get access to azure? 
<rick_h__> jrwren: or need me to do the bouncing?
<jrwren> i don't have access to the web portal. I could probably use azure cmdline tools to do it.
<jrwren> that might be a good exercise for me :)
<rick_h__> jrwren: will reboot it here, one sec
<rick_h__> jrwren: give it a shot?
<jrwren> thanks.
<hatch> thanks to all the hard work jcsackett  put into the changes in rendering the inspector my current branch is super trivial to implement :) yay jcsackett 
<rick_h__> woot yay jcsackett :)
<jrwren> rick_h__: just trusty-slave or other slaves too?
<rick_h__> jrwren: I can't recall which I updated, please check all three
<rick_h__> jenkins machines
<hatch> rick_h__ hey I just wanted to point this bug out that my branch will create - I'm not sure what priority you want to put it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1342809
<_mup_> Bug #1342809: Inspector tabs should route the url <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342809>
<rick_h__> hatch: they can't route because it's too hard to figure out inspector tab vs details/browser tabs
<rick_h__> hatch: and we've prioritized the charm details over inspector tabs
<hatch> I'm not sure I understand, I don't see why they both can't work? 
<hatch> http://192.168.33.10:8888/inspector/wordpress/charm/tab/relations/:flags:/mv/ seems to work just fine
<hatch> oh I see a bug in it... showTab() closes the breakout
<hatch> so you can't have a tab navigate and the breakout visible
<hatch> I'm pretty sure that's the viewlet slot issue and not a routing issue though
<bac> rick_h__: the jenkins issues was due to it running out of disk while doing an install inside the lxc, so the error message got swallowed.  cleaned up some old lxc directories and trying again.
<bac> s/issues/issue/
<rick_h__> bac: ah!
<rick_h__> hatch: looking, sorry. in my head tabs in the inspector would be just like the browser as #tabname
<rick_h__> and so we have two namespaces living in the one propery
<rick_h__> hatch: but it looks like I'm mistaken and the inspector tab is part of the root url?
<hatch> it is now :) 
<rick_h__> hatch: hangout?
<hatch> sure
<hatch> trying to join the standup one
<hatch> rick_h__ does your watch disconnect from the phone a lot? This one dc's like every hour then you have to turn the phone on and hit the button to reconnect 
<rick_h__> hatch: no, it's been really good
<rick_h__> hatch: does your phone do BT LE, 4.0 I think?
<hatch> yep, running the latest android and everything - all power saving options turned off
<hatch> I can't even find anyone complaining online so this might be an isolated incident 
<hatch> rick_h__ https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/439 is ready for review - sidenote: I had to pull it down and rebase develop into it to remove the old commits, I kind of assumed the Pr would do that automatically
<rick_h__> hatch: rgr, loading
<urulama> jujugui night all
<rick_h__> urulama: have a good evening
<rick_h__> hatch: can I ask you about non machine view uses?
<hatch> pourquoi?
<rick_h__> qa without :flags:/mv
<hatch> oh...
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h__> it seems to be wanting a bit now
<hatch> heh
<hatch> ok I guess my removal branch can't land?
<rick_h__> not at this time. 
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h__> it can make sure you only get the new UX in MV, but without the flag is still important for 3wks
<rick_h__> well, 2 we'll call it
<hatch> hmm ok I think I can use those new flag css classes to hide it with mv
<hatch> I'll leave this branch for reference, close the PR, and create a new one to hide the old stuff under mv
<rick_h__> hatch: k, so I this branch will be a bit diff to land
<rick_h__> hatch: ok, sounds good thanks
<rick_h__> sorry for the blockage there :/
<hatch> s'ok there will be some conflicts in the future but the majority of the code will still be usable so definitely want to keep it around
<rick_h__> k
<rick_h__> jujugui, just a reminder to QA both with and without the feature flag.
<hatch> rick_h__ can you comment about the non mv stuff on #439 PR?
<hatch> jujugui looking for a quick review/qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/440
<kadams54> hatch: checking
<hatch> th
<hatch> x
<kadams54> welcom
<kadams54> e
<hatch> :
<hatch> P
<hatch> LOL airbnb's new logo
<hatch> clearly they didn't run that one past the internet lewd machine first
<hatch> arosales hey did you see the ghost charm is now promulgated?
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/441
<hatch> really trivial css change
<hatch> kadams54 did you get lost on #440? The diff isn't that big ;)
<kadams54> hatch: sorry, had an important phone call come in.
<hatch> those are the worst - getting in the way of the daily activities 
<kadams54> hatch: all done with review and QA.
<hatch> thanks! Can I sucker you into doing #441 too?
<hatch> it's really really small :)
<kadams54> To make up for it, I'll check out your trivial CSS change.
<kadams54> Hah!
<kadams54> Great minds.
<hatch> lol
<kadams54> Trivial thing I just noticed: we don't have proper pluralization in the new scale up UI or in the unit list below… "1 units" and "1 running units".
<kadams54> Not in the scope of your work though
<rick_h__> it's a simple helper, add it real quick :P
<kadams54> OK, #441 is ready to ship
<rick_h__> we're getting bad about not catching drive by stuff with that plural stuff. It's getting wrong all over
<hatch> kadams54 thanks, I'll add that pluralization in the follow-up
<hatch> http://blog.atom.io/2014/07/02/moving-atom-to-react.html
<rick_h__> kadams54: how goes your branch?
<hatch> it says they are using jquery...I really have no idea what for when they control the environment it operates in
<rick_h__> kadams54: I'm heading to the vet, but I'd like to get another set of eyes on your WIP to help move the card of work through. hatch or Makyo can one of you take a peek and see how you can help please?
<hatch> sure
<hatch> kadams54 what's he talking about?
<hatch> ;)
 * rick_h__ goes to get the dog poked
<bac> yay, my favorite test case now works: https://jujucharms.com/?text=ouch
<jcsackett> kadams54: are you leaving friday morning from london?
<hatch> jcsackett I am
<hatch> well...friday noon i think
<hatch> iunno it's in the spreadsheet heh
<jcsackett> hatch: i'm pinging kadams54 b/c i think he is on the same flight as me, and mine got modified--i'm leaving the 26th, but the sheet says the 25th. i would imagine kyle is in the same boat, unless he really is leaving friday AM.
<hatch> ohhh
<jcsackett> yeah, i just emailed sarah to sort it, but kadams54 might need to do the same.
<kadams54> jcsackett: Uh oh, yeah, that wouldn't be good
<jcsackett> kadams54: you're in the same boat, then?
<kadams54> jcsackett: I haven't seen any e-mails about changes yet.
<jcsackett> kadams54: are you leaving sat or fri?
<kadams54> Last I knew, Friday
<jcsackett> kadams54: ok, so you're fine. that's what it says for you. we're both DL-19, just on different days.
<kadams54> DL0019, leaving at 9:35 AM
<jcsackett> cool, figured there was a chance we were both on the same flight, rather than just flight num, and yours had been goofed too.
<kadams54> hatch, Makyo: I'll have a PR shortly for you to look at on that branch.
<jcsackett> but it's just the same flight, so i'm the only one goofed. :P
<jcsackett> er, flight no. anyway.
<kadams54> jcsackett: I'll try not to trash the plane too much on my flight then :-)
<jcsackett> kadams54: i would appreciate that. :p
<kadams54> guihelp: is there a reason /:flags:/mv/ is 404ing for me on comingsoon?
<hatch> bac ^ comingsoon isn't dispatching paths to the guiserver
<hatch> kadams54 ^ the app is supposed to be handling the urls but the server isn't passing them through
<bac> hatch: ungood
<hatch> that's your fault right?
<hatch> :)
<bac> hatch: yes, it was my mid-afternoon time bomb
<hatch> lol
<hatch> bac is it something you can take a look at or should someone else?
<bac> hatch: i'm looking.
<hatch> thank yas!
<bac> hatch: [client 198.69.45.233] File does not exist: /var/www/juju-gui/build-prod/:flags:
<hatch> bac right, but why is it now thinking that that's a file?
<hatch> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/machine also fails for example
<bac> so apache is attempting to
<hatch> bac it should be passing anything that's not in the juju-ui path to the GUI
<bac> serve it instead of having the app do it
<hatch> yeah...did someone break the charm?
<bac> charm or apache config?
<hatch> doesn't the charm contain the apache config?
<hatch> heh
<bac> not charm.  this isn't installed via  charm
<hatch> ohhh
<bac> it were hand-rolled by me
<hatch> I thought this was the charm which was just updated every time
<bac> has anyone tried :flags: in the last week or so?
<hatch> I thought I used it yesterday tbh
<hatch> maybe it was monday?
<bac> this config hasn't changed since the 10th
<hatch> hmm, well then...
<hatch> maybe I didn't use a flag or direct url
<hatch> sorry I can't be of more help
<hatch> I could look at the config though if you want
<bac> hatch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/charms/trusty/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/config/apache-site.template
<bac> that's what the charm does
<bac> i didn't think to copy the charm and just manually created an apache config from the nginx config we used on the old site
<bac> hatch: FallbackResource looks interesting
<hatch> I was just going to say that might be the trick, I was just looking it up heh
<hatch> yep that does look like what we need
<hatch> wow it's been a long time since I've had to read an apache config
<bac> ha
<hatch> brings me back to the good ol days of multiple client PHP work on the same server
<hatch> oy
<hatch> "directive all the things!"
<bac> thanks hatch.  kadams54 http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/mv/ works
<kadams54> bac: thanks
<hatch> bac thanks for doing that so quick! u rock
<bac> np
<kadams54> Makyo, hatch: WIP PR at https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/442
<Makyo> Looking
<kadams54> Makyo, hatch: I also ran into something that may have invalidated work today. Need to talk to someone about the supportedContainers attribute on machines.
<hatch> oh?
<hatch> what's the issue?
<rick_h__> and the dog has a high temp right before I leave for a trip. Go pets!
<hatch> poor puppy
<kadams54> hatch: got a few minutes to chat?
<hatch> sure 1min just got to relocate to somewhere cooler
<kadams54> You're in Canada already.
<hatch> it's like 20c out there...way to hot ;) ( rick_h__ )
<hatch> kadams54 ok joining the standup room
<jrwren> today, bundles don't have ability to run services on existing machine, does it?
<jrwren> I know this is coming as part of charm store api
<hatch> jrwren correct
<hatch> bundles are just a yaml file
<hatch> actually
<hatch> that's a deployer file
<hatch> :)
<hatch> go conflated terminology!
<jrwren> a yaml file with no to: machine node :)
<jrwren> oh THAT juju-deployer!
<jrwren> thanks hatch
<hatch> kadams54 your branch will conflict with Makyo's that just landed
<kadams54> hatch: Got it.
<hatch> jrwren lol np, don't worry it's confusing to people who have been working with it for a long time :) 
<hatch> the deployer will be moving into juju-core at some point
<jcsackett> jujugui: can someone review https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/443 for me?
<hatch> yup
<hatch> I can
<jcsackett> thanks hatch.
<Makyo> Totally spaced out lunch.  Sorry kadams54, didn't mean to go awol
<kadams54> Makyo: np
<hatch> psshhht Colorado.....
<kadams54> lol
<Makyo> What? D:
<hatch> "sorry bro I like..................totally space out.............what was I doing again?.........."
<Makyo> Pff.  I just meant I got hungry and realized how late it was :P
<hatch> lol suuuure
<hatch> ;) ;)
<jcsackett> hatch: you've got to get a new joke about colorado.
<hatch> "what are you 50 and run in bare feet??"
<hatch> how's that?
<hatch> that's all the stereotypes I know about CO :P
<hatch> jcsackett comments made - maybe if you want to check them out before I do a qa
<jcsackett> hatch: looking into switching to a truthier way of doing things now.
<jcsackett> changes should be up in a sec.
<hatch> cool thanks
<jcsackett> hatch: the only "not major" change we've got spec for is containers, unless there's a bug i don't know about.
<hatch> jcsackett right, I mean, the rule is that only things that cost money are in the top right?
<hatch> config changes don't involve $ changes
<jcsackett> hatch: this whole rule is new to me, and like i said, only containers have been mentioned to me.
<jcsackett> we can add config if we're told to put config in.
<jcsackett> but until that's marching orders, i don't think we should expand this scope.
<hatch> ok that's cool - want to reply to that in the PR? 
<jcsackett> already did.
<hatch> :) thanks 
<hatch> lemme know when changes are up and I'll pull it down for qa
<jcsackett> hatch: sure thing. hit one weird thing having changed to truthy
<jcsackett> hatch: finally pushed up. had a surprising amount of fallout from badly structured tests.
<hatch> ahh, well then!
<jcsackett> well, badly is a bit strong--but brittle, anyway. :)
<hatch> thanks I'll take a look
<hatch> :)
<jcsackett> cool. i'm off to get stuff for dinner. if you run into anything QA bad i'll have to deal with it tomorrow morning, otherwise i'll rebase and :shipit: when i return if you qa ok.
<hatch> sounds like a plan
<hatch> cya
<jcsackett> lata
<hatch> jcsackett looks good +1, I have some issues with the UI but I sent an email off to design about them
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> mooooooorning
<hatch> tonight I'm going to try and convince myself web components make sense
<huwshimi> Yay!
<hatch> so far it's just seamed like they are going to become the next jquery plugin mess
<hatch> but maybe....just maybe I'll find an example which makes sense heh
<huwshimi> hatch: What are you looking at exactly?
<hatch> huwshimi polymer/web components 
<hatch> there are still going to end up being 200 different modal dialogue web components each adding different frameworks to the page, each with different css, aria support etc etc etc
<hatch> so I'm really not sure how it's going to get us further ahead than we already are right now
<hatch> I'm still not going to take some calendar web component which adds jquery to the page and include it in our app for example
<hatch> and it moves the configuration into the DOM essentially making html xml :)
<huwshimi> yeah, it definitely has an xslt thing going on.
<hatch> for people making web pages it's probably really awesome 
<hatch> web apps...not so much
<hatch> at least that's where I'm at now :)
#juju-gui 2014-07-17
<hatch> huwshimi ok the problem with web components isn't the technology, it's the people pushing it lol
<huwshimi> uh oh
<hatch> I'm out, cya tomorrow
<hatch> hey huwshimi how goes the battle
<huwshimi> hatch: Not bad. How's your evening going?
<hatch> good good, trying to figure out if we can do web components in the gui
<hatch> hah
<huwshimi> Uh oh
 * rick_h__ whispers no :P
<rick_h__> about the only web component I'd see is our true/false toggle
<hatch> lol! hey I'm trying to be open minded that web components are actually useful 
<rick_h__> maybe the fany underlying tab ui stuff 
<rick_h__> think small and they are
<rick_h__> button, slider, etc
<rick_h__> if you've gotten to one of our token widgets you went too big
<hatch> right, but people seem to think they can roll whole sections and apps up into one element
<rick_h__> yea, and that's where they're wrong
<rick_h__> and why they'll fail
<rick_h__> in my ever so humble opinion :)
<hatch> heh yep , just like I said earlier :D
<hatch> """hatch
<hatch> huwshimi ok the problem with web components isn't the technology, it's the people pushing it lol"""
<hatch> lol we agree on something, this must really be bad haha
<rick_h__> it's the way of the web
<rick_h__> something new comes out, people rush and push it beyond the useful limits
<rick_h__> we all agree it's bad and we end up moving back a bit and then happy
<rick_h__> see ajax, see client side apps, see web based mobile apps, see comet/server push, see ...
<hatch> yup like kids with a new toy box
<hatch> glad I'm a dev I don't have to grow up...always new toys to play with
<hatch> :D
<rogpeppe> mornin' all
<rogpeppe> urulama: morning!
<urulama> rogpeppe: morning
<urulama> rogpeppe: you're early today, with mails at 7AM :D
<rogpeppe> urulama: yeah, it's all buzzing around my head, couldn't sleep in...
<rogpeppe> urulama: i've pushed a preliminary branch here, BTW: https://github.com/rogpeppe/charmstore/tree/003-router
<rogpeppe> urulama: i'm just writing tests for the existing code before moving on
<urulama> ok, the /internal stuff, right?
<rogpeppe> urulama: well, it's all /internal so far...
<rogpeppe> urulama: wanna try the hangout again?
<urulama> rogpeppe: give me 15min, need to go through mail
<rogpeppe> urulama: sure
<urulama> rogpeppe: and i shut down the machine last night. case some hangouts driver got stuck in some strange state :S
<rogpeppe> urulama: it seems odd that it happened to both of us
<urulama> rogpeppe: how do i go get gopkg.in/juju/charm.v2 for the 003-router branch?
<rogpeppe> urulama: go get it :-)
<rogpeppe> urulama: i.e. go get gopkg.in/juju/charm.v2
<urulama> i did, no /internal dir there :S
<urulama> that's why i'm asking
<rogpeppe> urulama: i don't quite understand
<rogpeppe> urulama: the internal dir is in the charmstore package
<rogpeppe> urulama: in the 003-router branch
<urulama> i did go get -u -v -t github.com/juju/charmstore/... as well
<rogpeppe> urulama: well, that will overwrite the 003-router branch if you had that downloaded
<rogpeppe> urulama: this is what i usually do:
<rogpeppe> urulama: go get github.com/juju/charmstore/...
<rogpeppe> urulama: cd $GOPATH/src/github.com/juju/charmstore
<rogpeppe> urulama: git remote add rogpeppe git@github.com:rogpeppe/charmstore
<rogpeppe> urulama: git fetch rogpeppe
<rogpeppe> urulama: git checkout rogpeppe/003-router
<rogpeppe> urulama: git checkout -b 003-router
<rogpeppe> urulama: then you can add your own remote (pointing to your own fork of charmstore) and push any of your own changes there
<urulama> rogpeppe: fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<rogpeppe> urulama: hmm, what command printed that?
<urulama> git fetch rogpeppe
<rogpeppe> urulama: perhaps you haven't set up ssh. try this, perhaps:
<rogpeppe>  git remote remove rogpeppe
<rogpeppe> git remote add rogpeppe https://github.com/rogpeppe/charmstore.git
<rogpeppe> urulama: then fetch rogpeppe again
<urulama> fine now
<rogpeppe> urulama: ok. perhaps i did some setup to make that work a while ago
<urulama> yeey, 4 passed :D
<urulama> rogpeppe: let's gogogo
<rogpeppe> urulama: i am there
<frankban> morning rogpeppe and urulama, how is it going?
<rogpeppe> frankban: hiya!
<urulama> frankban: morning 
<rogpeppe> frankban: we're in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/gogogo?authuser=1
<rogpeppe> frankban: if you care to join us...
<frankban> gogogo!
<rogpeppe> frankban, urulama: a quick hint for testing the metadata handlers: i'd populate the database with one or two collections containing some items, and register a collection type for each of them. then the tests can just be written assuming that data is there.
 * rogpeppe goes back into the sunshine
 * urulama lunches, will move to another place after
<rick_h__> morning
<BradCrittenden> morning rick_h__
<rick_h__> frankban: morning, will be a couple min late 
<frankban> rick_h__: hi, np
<rick_h__> frankban: omw
<rogpeppe> frankban, urulama: i'm back from the sunshine...
<rogpeppe> frankban, urulama: how's it going?
<urulama> rogpeppe: i did not continue, had to deal with mails and finally took time to look at the sprint docs and where the hell I'm going on Sunday :D
<rogpeppe> urulama: :-)
<rogpeppe> urulama: i guess it's time for our call now
<rogpeppe> urulama, rick_h__, frankban: shall we use the standup hangout?
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: urulama frankban missed adding a video call, updated the calendar item
<urulama> rick_h__: morning ping :D
<rick_h__> link on the calendaer
<rick_h__> err calendar
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: ta
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: link? it's not showing for me
<rick_h__> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/charmstore-sync?authuser=1
 * rick_h__ fetches breakfast and coffee
<rick_h__> kadams54: morning
<kadams54> rick_h__: mornin
<rick_h__> kadams54: looking at the WIP branch, it seems like it'd be a good idea to move the WIP forward sans the last item, and to get that qa'd landed and then work on that last point as a follow up.
<rick_h__> kadams54: sound good?
<jcastro> bac, thanks for fixing that rabbit searching bug
<jcastro> that was downright embarrassing, heh
<kadams54> rick_h__: yup. I had a good chat with hatch yesterday so the last point should be ready to land soon. I'll split it off into its own branch.
<bac> jcastro: yeah, glad to have that out of the way.
<rick_h__> kadams54: ah ok, if it's almost there and can be cleaned up today then it's cool
<rick_h__> kadams54: but yea, on a but like that with lots of points I wanted to let you know it's a great plan to split them up as appropriate
<kadams54> rick_h__: hatch and I talked about the supportedContainers attribute on the Machine model, which led to a discussion about containers nested within containers.
<rick_h__> kadams54: right, it's a follow up 1.0 card as something we want to be able to show, but not create. And we show them flat
<rick_h__> kadams54: we just want to not error for the 1.0 
<kadams54> rick_h__: At some point I'm curious to see what happens in machine view with nested containers. There's currently no logic to filter them out, so I have no idea how they'll show up or possibly err out.
<rick_h__> kadams54: hah, yea definitely a qa case to see if we can do. 
<kadams54> rick_h__: we may also want to look at using supportedContainers on down the road, especially if ECS moves into juju-core.
<kadams54> rick_h__: specifically for populating the list of possible containers when user drops an unplaced unit on a machine or the "create container" drop target.
<rick_h__> ok, is supportedContainers from core?
<rick_h__> as part of the api?
<kadams54> Yeah.
<rick_h__> Ok, and is it providing useful data currentlY?
<kadams54> So right now it doesn't know about ghosts, which means that I still need to code up the logic we discussed.
<rick_h__> right, ok
<kadams54> rick_h__: not really useful right now.
<rick_h__> kadams54: ok
<kadams54> rick_h__: not useful because we don't support nested containers and juju-core doesn't know about ECS. But should those change…
<rick_h__> kadams54: right, how that works will be a bit diff, but definitely good to keep in mind
<bac> jujugui: ci has gone nuts.  out of disk.  seems to be a theme.
<rick_h__> bac: :/ ok looking at the disk space available and seeing if we can bump it up
<bac> rick_h__: 1:1 now or after?
<rick_h__> bac: let's do now. I'm really booked and not sure when after would be
<bac> rick_h__: if i wanted to manually restart https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/445  which sha1 should i use?  i tried e2e9bcf but it did not look right as it showed a lot of unrelated changes in the jenkins build step.
<rick_h__> bac looking
<bac> as seen here: http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/1443/
<rick_h__> bac the e2e9bcf should be it
<rick_h__> bac: should be good with it as it is. gh is showing the right commit distance so this is a diff of the old/prev states of the test checkout
<hatch> bac origin/pr/445/merge
<bac> hatch: not sure what you mean.  i was asking about the sha1 to give jenkins to start the build
<hatch> bac yes, put that in the 'build parameters' 'sha' input and clck go 
<hatch> it'll run whatever is in the PR
<hatch> so you don't need to mess around with sha's
<bac> hatch: really?  so when it asks for a sha you give it a PR reference?
<hatch> I do, yep
<bac> damn
<hatch> I always pick the wrong sha for the merge so this works 100% of the time heh
<bac> hatch: almost makes me wish it took the PR number...
<hatch> that would be ideal I always have to rely on the autocomplete to remind me of that syntax heh
<bac> rick_h__: i changed nothing on CI machine and the next build is working, at least got past the npm issues.  glitch.
<rick_h__> bac: k, yea npm is unhappy
<rick_h__> or something
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h__> jujugui call in 5
<rick_h__> kanban please
<rick_h__> kadams54: ^ 
<bac> frankban: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/445
<frankban> thanks
<rogpeppe> urulama_: back in gogogo...
<urulama_> rogpeppe: ok, after my next hangout
<rogpeppe> frankban: we've integrated your tests and pushed the branch FYI
<rick_h__> jrwren: you should have write access in your google calendar to a calendar called "Juju UI Engineering"
<rick_h__> urulama_: I tend to stick things on there when I approve the time off requests of the gang
<rick_h__> urulama_: ^
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, I'll be with you in a minute
 * urulama_ brb
<hatch> wb frankban  have a good vacation?
<frankban> hatch: yes, very good one, thanks
<hatch> excellent
<hatch> I've got to step out for a few mins, bbiab
<hatch> jcsackett have you listened to the Bad Voltage podcast, it's sort of open source based....
<hatch> good production and entertaining at least :)
 * rick_h__ goes to get lunch foods
<urulama> jujugui enjoy the rest of the day, bye now
<hatch> cya urulama 
<rogpeppe> urulama: g'night!
<hatch> http://www.meetup.com/DevOps-Exchange-London/events/194288152/
<hatch> Makyo if I'm in a d3 text() is it acceptable to pass a bound fn as the callback so I can pass in reference to the db?
<jrwren> why does availability sets prevent quickstart from relying on bootstrap node?
<rick_h__> jrwren: forcing a machine to colocate isn't supported over the juju api when AS are enabled
<jrwren> makes no senses to me.
<rick_h__> if you colocate manually then juju can't help make sure that the units are allocated across areas of the AS so that it's safe 
<jrwren> i see.
<rick_h__> at least in the current implentation. With more work/effort we could eable things like highlighting services that are not 'safe' according to azure/AS rules, but it's not currently available
<rick_h__> however the api changes hit juju and we found out after the fact upon release and so we had to remove colocation support
<rick_h__> for azaure/AS
<Makyo> hatch, I believe so, you'll just lose reference to the node.
<Makyo> hatch, which ought to be fine.
<jrwren> I see 1.20 has availability-sets-enabled: false as an option.
<hatch> Makyo ok thx, just wanted to see if there was any oddity to doing it that might not be immediately apparent 
<rick_h__> jrwren: right, but it's like turning off safe mode. It's not the default and not one we want to encourage through quickstart
<jrwren> i see.
<jrwren> makes good sense. a lot of these bugs reported are for features to make good demos and dev. It is important, just different.
<rick_h__> right
<hatch> Makyo is there a reason why interface and scope are undefined on ghost relations? 
<Makyo> hatch, no.
<hatch> heh ok I'll look deeper into that too while I'm in here
<Makyo> hatch, ghost relations are a shoddy concept we only came up with in a rush to get demoware available.
<hatch> ohh ok 
<hatch> that darn demo is still coming back at us haha
<kadams54> Makyo: can you give a +1 and QA OK to https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/442 ?
<Makyo> Oops, sorry kadams54 , sure
<Makyo> jujugui realized I forgot to ping - quick review/QA for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/444
<kadams54> Makyo: I can take a look.
<Makyo> kadams54, thanks
<rick_h__> kadams54: hangout?
<kadams54> rick_h__: roger
<kadams54> rick_h__: am I not in the right room?
<rick_h__> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/kyle-rick?authuser=1
<jcastro> hey for demos, what's the feature flag for the machine view?
<rick_h__> jcastro: /:flags:/mv
<rick_h__> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/mv to be full
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> hey so I'm showing this at OSCON
<jcastro> :) 
<rick_h__> jcastro: umm ok what day is that?
<jcastro> tuesday
<hatch> jcastro we are still heavily iterating on that comingsoon codebase...
<rick_h__> but the good news is it'll get slow tomorrow
<hatch> haha truth
<rick_h__> jcastro: so the key is to make sure to test your setup before hand
<rick_h__> jcastro: we'll be in london next week, so timezones apart
<rick_h__> jcastro: in case you need something or the demo isn't working right
<hatch> rick_h__ I still don't have my watch lol....
<rick_h__> hatch: lmao
<jcastro> rick_h__, don't worry, I'm going to pull from a known rev, not head
<hatch> +1
<rick_h__> jcastro: ok
<hatch> head is pretty stable....because....well....we are awesome :P
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I just noticed my laptop no longer shuts off when I accidentally hit the power button....must have been an update of some sort
<rick_h__> jrwren: chat in about 20-30?
<rick_h__> instead of tomorrow?
<jrwren> sure.
<rick_h__> k, will ping when I'm free
<bac> bye all.
<jrwren> !np
<jrwren> oops, misdir
<rick_h__> jrwren: I'm free, the hangout room when you're ready?
<jrwren> k
<jrwren> jujugui: https://code.launchpad.net/~evarlast/juju-quickstart/upload-tools-constraints/+merge/227229
<jrwren> oh... lbox.
<jrwren> https://code.launchpad.net/~evarlast/juju-quickstart/which-juju/+merge/227238
<rogpeppe> rick_h__, jrwren: it's up for review: https://github.com/juju/charmstore/pull/14
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: cool thanks. Will peek at it. 
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: rope francesco into it in the morning for an ok. 
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: he's already reviewed it
<rick_h__> jrwren: might have to bug francesco in the morning for quickstart as well. bac is out now
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: made quite a few changes in response to his feedback
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: ok awesome, will look tonight. 
<rick_h__> going to go afk for a bit before the australia calls tonight
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: thanks for the link/updates
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: note: we're starting a new "v4" branch for the new charm store
<rick_h__> v4 branch of the charmstore? what used v2? or is that just to sync the dep with the api version?
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: yeah, i think having two out-of-sync package versions would be not great. then again, perhaps we don't want a new branch for v5. thinking...
<rogpeppe> i could easily make it v2
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: right, because the api is serving the old api still
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: yes
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: maybe we do something where the package is the min supported api?
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: and from a Go perspective, the API will still be the same
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: so if you've got charmstore v4, it might have v5, but v4 is supported in that package?
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: that's an interesting idea
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: still thinking...
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: ok, well we can ponder it
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: no rush on that end
<rick_h__> have a good night man, past your EOD go relax
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: aaaanyway, it's v4 for the time being :-)
<rick_h__> :)
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: i'm doing late today
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: still 40 mins to go
<rick_h__> ah, that's right. 
<rogpeppe> anyone good at git rebase? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7810589/
<rogpeppe> i've "git add"ed all the files with conflicts
<rogpeppe> hatch: ^
<hatch> rogpeppe looking
<hatch> rogpeppe it looks like it's saying that you can skip the patch
<hatch> if status shows nothing has changed
<hatch> you can also stop the rebase if you think you messed something up
<rogpeppe> hatch: wouldn't skipping the patch mean that i lose some of the changes in it?
<hatch> using git rebase --abort
<hatch> rogpeppe well it's saying that the changes were already made
<rogpeppe> hatch: i don't really want to abort the rebase as i just spent 10 mins fixing the same conflicts over and over
<hatch> ohh you're in one of those situations
<hatch> yeah, so basically it's telling you that the changes for the commit you're trying to apply are already in the previous commit
 * rogpeppe thinks he might go back and just make the changes manually
<hatch> weather that's correct or not, I can't say for sure :)
<rogpeppe> oh great, more conflicts
<hatch> rogpeppe what was the rebase command you wrote?
<rogpeppe> at this point i lose faith in whether git will have actually preserved the changes i've made...
<rogpeppe> hatch: git rebase 003-router
<rogpeppe> hatch: this was after 003-router had itself be heavily rebased
<hatch> and was this branch branched from 003-router? 
<rogpeppe> hatch: (for submitting for review)
<rogpeppe> hatch: yup
<rogpeppe> hatch: except git wouldn't know that
<hatch> ok so what it's doing then is taking 003-router and applying your commits on top of it
<rogpeppe> hatch: yup, probably including all the old 003-router commits themselves.
<rogpeppe> hatch: hmm.
<hatch> so if 003 had been modified from the original source that's why it's causing issues
<rogpeppe> hatch: maybe patch is what i need here, not rebase
<hatch> typically working on a 'source' branch is a bad idea if you plan on rebasing it into something else again
<rogpeppe> hatch: what do you mean by a "source" branch?
<hatch> well if B is branched from A, you then work on A, when you try and replay B's new commits on top of A there is a much higher probability of conflicts
<hatch> that's what you're doing basically 
<rogpeppe> hatch: yeah. unfortunately it's difficult to avoid that sometimes
<hatch> yep
<rogpeppe> hatch: it works much better if noone rebases
<rogpeppe> hatch: but people like their clean histories
<hatch> well rebase isn't the problem
<hatch> the problem is that the branches have diverged 
<rogpeppe> hatch: well, "replaying B's new commits" is rebasing, right?
<hatch> right - but you could squash b's commits down so you have fewer to resolve the conflicts in
<rogpeppe> hatch: in fact with these branches there were no actual conflicts at all AFAIK
 * rogpeppe just goes and makes the changes again. there weren't so many.
<rogpeppe> thank god for reflog
<hatch> hmm a rebase should just work like butter if the B doesn't make changes to the same areas in the files as A
<rogpeppe> hatch: unfortunately B was based off a branch of A that was later rebased into a much earlier branch of A
<hatch> because it's simply taking A, creating a new temp branch C, applying B's commits to it in order, then changing C to be B and deleting B
<rogpeppe> hatch: so, i *think* it was trying to replay A's own (rebased out of existence) commits onto itself
<hatch> ahhh yes that's entirely possible
<rogpeppe> i was foolish to think it could ever work
<hatch> it's probably possible to 'rebase' using cherry-pick if you wanted to go that route
<hatch> basically manually repeating the rebase steps that it does internally but only picking the pertinent commits 
<rogpeppe> hatch: ah, i know what i should've done
<hatch> you could also use -i to choose which commits to apply
<rogpeppe> hatch: i should have rebased B in exactly the same way as A
<hatch> sorry I can't say without actually seeing the repos :)
<hatch> but....sure! :)
 * rogpeppe tries it
<hatch> bahaha this is a great small tweet thread https://twitter.com/SGItweets/status/489521012250140672 
<hatch> rick_h__ ^ related to the previous chat about our new driving liquor laws :)
<jcastro> hey, I've been pushing revs to my bundle
<jcastro> but they don't appear in manage.
<jcastro> can someone check the ingest? it's been over 15min
<rogpeppe> hatch: patch(1) worked much better
<hatch> rogpeppe ahh - so basically that will do the same as rebasing all the commits into one then applying that at the end :)
<rogpeppe> hatch: except i tried that and it didn't work
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> well....glad you were able to get something to work!
 * rogpeppe is done for the day
<rogpeppe> g'night all
<hatch> night rogpeppe 
<arosales> hatch: sorry I have been traveling a bit and missed your message re: ghost.  But I did want to say \o/
<hatch> arosales heh no problem :) 
<hatch> now that that's out I need to figure out a way to port my tumblr posts to ghost
<Makyo> jujugui quick review/QA for subordinate services in MV https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/446
<hatch> Makyo sure
<hatch> Makyo so the interaction with subordinates with MV is a little funky eh?
<hatch> they should probably be auto-placed on the same machine as it's host when related
<hatch> thoughts?
<Makyo> hatch, subordinates aren't "placed".  adding the juju-info relation places them alongside the unit that they're related to.  Machine view is almost not applicable to subordinates.
<rick_h__> jcastro: more info? http://manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat says ingest is running and processing
<arosales> hatch: ya I need to figure out how to port my google blog over.
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~jorge/charms/bundles/elasticsearch/bundle
<jcastro> is the latest
<jcastro> but doesn't show up on manage
<jcastro> either that or I'm looking in the wrong place?
<rick_h__> jcastro: looking
<rick_h__> jcastro: the bundle doesn't proof
<rick_h__> jcastro: it stopped ingesting after rev 2
<jcastro> huh
<rick_h__> jcastro: the indentation on the yaml is off
<rick_h__> jcastro: so it can't parse
<rick_h__> jcastro: if something doesn't ingest, proof is the first todo 
<hatch> Makyo right, but I'm wondering if the user will be confused that they added a service and it's not in the machine view
<jcastro> rick_h__, man I didn't even think of that, I just started revving after the first ingest, my bad
<rick_h__> jcastro: all good
<jcastro> oh dude, I see what I did
<rick_h__> jcastro: let me know if it still has any issues after fixing that up
<hatch> darn yaml
<jcastro>       annotations:
<jcastro>       expose: true
<jcastro>         "gui-x": "1106"
<jcastro>         "gui-y": "371"
<rick_h__> right
<jcastro> I put the expose line in the wrong part
<rick_h__> proof blows up on there
<rick_h__> gotcha
<Makyo> hatch, right.
 * jcastro repushes
<Makyo> hatch, bring it up with UX, I suppose; that's what they're there for :)
<rick_h__> jcastro: going to be afk, but will try to check on it when I come back for my australia calls tonight. 
<rick_h__> Makyo: hatch yea, I'd ignore it for now
<hatch> yeah - I'll fire off an email just wanted to bring it up to get some other input, I've been sending them a bunch of emails they probably hate me
<rick_h__> Makyo: hatch it seems most folks want to hide them anyway
 * Makyo sweeps subordinates under the rug. 
<hatch> rick_h__ I suspect that's due to those darn lines all over the place
<hatch> in mv it's saying 'this is on this container/machine'
<rick_h__> hatch: right, and now it'll be the darn icon all over the place. 
<rick_h__> so finding the nagios service vs the subordinates might be a pita
<hatch> hmm that's true....
<rick_h__> it'll be nicer with the show/hide in the deployment inspector
<rick_h__> when you could toggle a sub. 
<hatch> well I'll fire an email off to UX and you guys can reply with your thoughts too
<rick_h__> so I'm all for sweeping for today, and bringing them back when we can provide a good UX with the deployed services inspector
<hatch> oh yeah for sure
<rick_h__> so I feel like we do have a long term answer
<rick_h__> just need a next month answer
<hatch> Makyo so is the only difference the conditional? I think so, just checking
<Makyo> hatch, yep, plus a test and a comment.
<hatch> ok cool
<hatch> +1, qa'ing
<hatch> Makyo and your branches still aren't being picked up by CI
<hatch> heh
<Makyo> I'm just busted :/
<hatch> Makyo would you mind doing a driveby and adding the is_subordinate check to the scale-up UI rendering?
<hatch> I thought I had it in there but it looks like it must have been rebased out or something
<hatch> I can give you a diff if you like :)
<Makyo> hatch, sure, diff would help
<hatch> Makyo aweome thanks, diff added to PR
<Makyo> jujugui got the recommendation for Franco Manca for Really Good Pizza™ in London: https://goo.gl/maps/pMfnE
<hatch> cool
<hatch> well it doesn't look like navigation works on this watch rick_h__ 
<hatch> Makyo that's a long walk :)
<hatch> thinking for supper?
<Makyo> hatch, it's on the Northern line, though.
<Makyo> Yeah
<hatch> cool
<hatch> maybe this watch requires Google Now for the navigation to work properly
<Makyo> Also, some good Sichuan food near Leicester Square. :9
<hatch> haha you can your sichuan food
<hatch> and*
<Makyo> I'm hooked! :)
<Makyo> We don't have any in CO.
<hatch> ok now I'm officially creeped the frig out - I added Google Now to my phone, which told me how to get to a store I searched for earlier today which I need to go to tonight, and it popped up on my computer to add Google Now to Chrome....
<rick_h__> hatch: :)
<rick_h__> hmm, is huw around tonight?
<rick_h__> or is he starting traveling already?
<hatch> he didn't mention yesterday anything about not being here today
<rick_h__> yea
<hatch> it's still pretty early there....7:25
<rick_h__> ok, will give it another bit
<hatch> sometimes his start time fluctuates :) probably with how much the baby cried 
<hatch> haha
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> goood morrow my good sir
<hatch> so....is there an AUS call?
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh, we had one
<hatch> oh lol
<hatch> WELL THEN!
<hatch> rick_h__ I figured out how to do make it turn on when moving it, I have to swing it from my side, all the way to about 8" from my mouth....
<hatch> needs some tweaking me thinks :)
<rick_h__> hatch: for me it's about the angle. If I rotate it so the watch face faces me
<rick_h__> it lights up, and will accept an 'ok google' without needing to be touched
<rick_h__> so when driving, I can point it at me, 'ok google, text erica....'
<rick_h__> and not have to touch it at all
<hatch> ohh, ok I have to over-rotate my wrist
<hatch> my wrist doesn't turn far enough I guess lol
<rick_h__> :P
<hatch> is android wear open source?
<hatch> I wonder if I can file a bug
<rick_h__> I'll stop with the 'must not be built for canadian wrists' jokes :P
<hatch> it's literally a few degrees too far 
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> well, hopefully less hand waving to activate it
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> it;s still definitely very early
#juju-gui 2014-07-18
<urulama> rogpeppe: morning
<rogpeppe> urulama: hiya
<urulama> rogpeppe: did anyone provide any feedback yesterday?
<rogpeppe> urulama: not that i've seen
<urulama> rogpeppe: ok. nevertheless, we still need to make v4 as a charmstore "stub" for London ... 
<urulama> rogpeppe: be here soon, just making quick breakfast
<urulama> rogpeppe: ready ... and i just remembered, that it would be great if I buy some GBP for Sunday ...
<rogpeppe> urulama: good plan :-)
<rogpeppe> urulama: or just use your card when over here
<urulama> rogpeppe: yeah, just to be on the safe side to have for a bus from Stansted to Liverpool station
<rogpeppe> urulama: ah yes. you'll need some cash for that.
<rogpeppe> urulama: presumably you mean Liverpool Street station...
<urulama> rogpeppe: indeed :D
<rogpeppe> urulama: we don't want you ending up in Liverpool!
<urulama> rogpeppe: is it v4 branch now?
<rogpeppe> urulama: yes
<rogpeppe> urulama: the PR is here: https://github.com/juju/charmstore/pull/14
<urulama> rogpeppe: what about 004-restructure branch?
<urulama> rogpeppe: 004-restructure-1
<urulama> that was the last commit afaics
<rogpeppe> urulama: it can't be easily reviewed until the previous pull request goes in
<urulama> ok
<rogpeppe> urulama: https://github.com/juju/charmstore/pull/15
<urulama> rogpeppe: ping me when you return
<rogpeppe> urulama: ha, only just saw your "ping me" message
<rogpeppe> urulama: i've been back a while :-)
<frankban> rogpeppe: urulama: how is it going?
<rogpeppe> frankban: pretty well, i'd say
<rogpeppe> frankban: wanna gogogo?
<frankban> rogpeppe: sure, I'll be there in a bit
<urulama> frankban: hi there
<urulama> rogpeppe: i was stuck on a rick_h__ comment about how version numbers could be interpreted (min vs max version)
<rogpeppe> urulama: in which document?
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: this is related to the package version compared to api version
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: that we had an initial thought on yesterday 
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: ah yes
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: my current inclination is to treat the package version and the api version as two entirely distinct things
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: because the package version is all about compilability
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: ok, that's fine by me. I was just concerned with matching package version with latest api version (the v4 update and such)
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: cool. yeah, i'll change that
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: I think that makes sense as well and is traditional/expected
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: i think it's reasonable not to have to change the import paths in programs that use charmstore because the api versions have changed.
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: especially as it could even be dynamic which versions are served up
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: (for example, with a command line flag or environment variable to determine which versions the API serves)
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: +1
<rogpeppe> rick_h__: i'll go for a v2 branch, as with the charm package. and i think we'll move the import path to gopkg.in/juju/charmstore.v2
<rick_h__> rogpeppe: ok sounds like a plan
<rick_h__> jujugui heads up I've got laggy network, casuing me to lose my irc ssh connections/etc in case I'm not as responsive as usual. 
<rick_h__> jujugui call in 8
<hatch> rogpeppe I have no idea what Dominion cards are but if you have enough for extra decks then I'd learn :)
<rogpeppe> hatch: i have the base set, but it's much more fun with extra sets
<hatch> ahh 
<rogpeppe> hatch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominion_(card_game)
<hatch> yeah I checked it out
<hatch> I won't be able to buy any before I take off....oh wells
<rick_h__> I'll see how many CaH cards I can fit into my carry on :)
<hatch> I can't believe that game is so popular when everyone on the internet gets offended by everything lol
<hatch> clearly they are all pretend offended 
<rogpeppe> i've only played it once. i was not offended.
<rogpeppe> mind you, i'm not easily offended
<hatch> here here!
<kadams54> rick_h__, hatch: I'm seeing additional oddness when replicating the bug I'm working on, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1341653
<_mup_> Bug #1341653: Cannot drop an unplaced unit on a ghost container <juju-gui:In Progress by kadams54> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341653>
<rick_h__>  kadams54 otp, can chat in a sec
<kadams54> The service unit I tried to drop is still unplaced, but there's a machine listed without an ID and it seems to have the service deployed: http://cl.ly/image/0j3c122P171M
<hatch> kadams54 hm looking
<hatch> kadams54 ok that might be happening because the placeUnit isn't removing the ghost unit token from the db
<hatch> there is probably an error somewhere which is causing it to not find the ghost unit, and because of that, not remove it
<kadams54> So we have a bug in rollback scenarios
<hatch> kadams54 it might be worth outlining all of the different interactions we can take with that and then going through step by step
<hatch> that way we know that each time we modify that code that it's not breaking something else
<kadams54> Transactional commits, rollbacks… if only they made datastores that supported these things!
<kadams54> I think it would be worth outlining if that was the first step in creating a functional test (or suite of tests).
<kadams54> hatch: But I'm not sure that's the problem here (unspecified/tested interactions). The problem seems more basic: how do we ensure, when an error occurs, that we can recover to a clean and good state?
<hatch> kadams54 well it should be impossible to enter a dirty state
<hatch> there is no way we can get out of it if the code is broken :)
<kadams54> Why would that be?
<kadams54> What happens when we send a command off to juju-core and it fails?
<kadams54> We've often already updated the GUI and the client DB
<kadams54> So those changes need to be rolled back
<hatch> well yes the environment handles that
<hatch> this ECS stuff is new uncharted territories 
<hatch> there are going to be a whole slew of interactions which need to be tested
<urulama> jujugui see you in London
<hatch> cya urulama  safe travels
<rogpeppe> i'm also off now
<kadams54> urulama: safe travels
<rick_h__> urulama: be safe
<rogpeppe> safe travels to all
<kadams54> rogpeppe: you too
<rogpeppe> no missiles anyone, ok?
<urulama> thanks, same to you
<kadams54> hatch: sure, but being able to recover from a failed transaction seems pretty low level. It shouldn't care about what kind of work is happening in the transaction, so you don't need to test every type of transaction to ensure clean rollbacks.
<hatch> right - but the issue is that we create ghost records in the db then the env creates the real ones
<hatch> the issue you're experiencing looks like the ghost record isn't being removed
<hatch> likely because of a name missmatch or something
<kadams54> hatch: I guess I had a different perspective: in my view, the problem wasn't that the ghost record still existed. The transaction failed, so IMO it should still be an unplaced unit. Rather, the problem was that this mystery ID-less machine popped up, with an equally mysterious mysql unit deployed on it.
<kadams54> Those should have been rolled back when the transaction failed, leaving me back at an unplaced unit.
<hatch> yes I agree, I'm just trying to think of how this is to be done with the current ecs/ghost/db implementation
<rick_h__> kadams54: hatch sorry, call is over. Everyone ok or need another set of eyes?
<hatch> I have to run in a bit so when I get to the airport I'll pop it open again and look at the code
<kadams54> rick_h__: Not sure we need a second set of eyes, we just may have another bug, in addition to the one I'm working on.
<rick_h__> kadams54: ok
<hatch> cya everyone, have a safe trip
<rick_h__> safe flight hatch 
<hatch> thanks
 * rick_h__ makes lunch
<rick_h__> jujugui I'm out, going to get the bags packed up. See you all soon.
<Makyo> ccccccdiltnnrhthtkkkvghvfrtgecbuiivndeblduie
#juju-gui 2014-07-20
<huwshimi> Morning!
<rick_h__> huwshimi: howdy
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Hey there. Welcome!
<rick_h__> huwshimi: you here partying?
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Is that not what we're here for?
<rick_h__> definitely
<rick_h__> ccccccbgjgvcjggrvgruegvlrrgbufvddkijdklgjebb
<huwshimi> rick_h__: I don't think that worked
<huwshimi> rick_h__: I'm just camping in the lobby for a bit...
<hatch> jujugui yo!
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey
<hatch> huwshimi so you hanging out at the M?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yep
<huwshimi> hatch: Did you just get in?
<hatch> nope I got in yesterday and slept darn near the whole day heh
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> I just got back from way-to-much-walking
<hatch> any plans?
<huwshimi> hatch: I'm going to head to dinner at some stage.
<huwshimi> hatch: Might head down to the lobby soon and see if anyone else is around
<hatch> cool I'll pop down in a while as well
#juju-gui 2015-07-13
<lazyPower> o/ UIEngineering team
<rick_h_> ruh roh, what did we do now?
<rick_h_> :P
<lazyPower> haha nothing rick_h_ :) i do have a question however
<lazyPower> i'm fairly certain i know the answer to this - but will the store ingest from a git based LP repository?
<lazyPower> also - we're on the new wave beta list, but that only goes to staging presently correct?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: no, ingest will go away
<lazyPower> i thought so, ack. 
<rick_h_> sent you PM with fun stuff
<lazyPower> in it now :)
#juju-gui 2015-07-14
<rick_h_> NOTICE: having an issue with prodstack and causing jujucharms.com to be unresponsive. Also means 1.24.X juju deploys will probably not be successfull atm. Working with webops to keep an eye and correcting
#juju-gui 2015-07-15
<rick_h_> NOTICE: jujucharms.com and the charmstore are back up. The storage in IS is working to rebalance/sync and might time out or be slow for a bit longer. 
<rick_h_> sorry, forgot to follow up in this channel like the rest
<lazyPower> rick_h_: question, i have a charm pending ingest still it appears that i pushed lastnight into my namespace - lp:~lazypower/charms/trusty/drone/trunk
<lazyPower> I'm going to publish a tutorial/video focused on this charm today, and am buggered that it hasn't ingested. Hopefully we are just backed up from yesterdays storage outage and we have a bunch of new charms?
 * lazyPower looks hopeful
<rick_h_> lazyPower: hmm, now aware. Will have to look. 
<rick_h_> urulama: do you folks have bandwidth to peek? ^ 
<lazyPower> rick_h_: do bugs like this belong against charmworld still or do we file them elsewhere?
<urulama> rick_h_, lazyPower: will take a look asap
<lazyPower> ack thanks urulama
<rick_h_> lazyPower: feel free to file them in the github jujucharms.com and we'll look into it. 
<lazyPower> perfect
<rick_h_> lazyPower: that's the central place for anything you see on jujucharms.com and we'll manage breaking out into individual projects from there as required. 
<urulama> rick_h_: does this look right? http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/~lazypower/trusty/drone
<urulama> rick_h_: looks like files are missing, date created, etc
<rick_h_> urulama: +1 
 * lazyPower facepalms
<rick_h_> lazyPower: can you push another rev please?
<lazyPower> i must have done something stupid >.>
<lazyPower> sorry for the noise!
<rick_h_> lazyPower: no, but you might have pushed while we had the issue and it partially completed or something
<lazyPower> rick_h_: i see what happened. a script misbehaved, initialized the wrong directory and published what the api would see as a malformed charm
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ah ok
<lazyPower> i deleted, reinitialized the repository, will this cause an issue w/ ingest?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ummm...possibly
<lazyPower> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lazypower/charms/trusty/drone/trunk/files
<rick_h_> lazyPower: if it can't bzr pull cleanly it'll be unhappy
<urulama> lazyPower: we'll see :) 
<urulama> nice test :)
<lazyPower> its going to fail then
<lazyPower> they diverged
<rick_h_> yea, the script will complain and we'll have fun
<lazyPower> ayy
<rick_h_> I can try to delete it perhaps and start over, but honestly charmworld is so deprecated /me has to remember how to deal with it
<jrwren> wouldn't it be nice if there was some tighter feedback loop? :)
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, it's called the "I can't wait until the end of the year so charmworld dies" loop
<lazyPower> jrwren: that thing cant happen fast enough
<rick_h_> apiv4 or bust
<lazyPower> rick_h_: i feel your pain man. i feel bummery pinging you guys for issues like this.
<lazyPower> especially when 90% of the time its PEBKAC
<rick_h_> lazyPower: I can't delete :( it's not an api command available and we've turned off http access to manage.jujucharms.com so unless I get webops to setup a new domain/etc I can't get at the code to remove it properly (without new code + a deploy/etc)
<rick_h_> lazyPower: can I suggest putting it up into a team namespace for the moment?
<rick_h_> vs ~lazypower
<rick_h_> ~ecorulez/ or something?
<lazyPower> yeah, i have assets built against this already - i'll just shuffle and re-encode the video i supppose
<lazyPower> *shrug* i broke stuff, yay
<rick_h_> sorry man, we shot ourselves in the foot on this one not being able to help out. If you can get back the bzr dir and get back to a history that it can update from that'd be another way to go
<rick_h_> lazyPower: but I've got nothing I can get you in this timeline
<lazyPower> no worries, its my bad too for not getting the assets in place before encoding. i was more lamenting about how i set myself up for failure :)
<rick_h_> lazyPower: well I share in your :( that we're not there for you. 
<lazyPower> rick_h_: i really appreciate yinz taking a hot second to look into this. big hi5 for team work gents.
<lazyPower> <3 'preciate ya
<rick_h_> lazyPower: oooh wait a sec
<rick_h_> lazyPower: I have an idea, evil...but an idea
<rick_h_> lazyPower: let me know if you get a sec to chat and you're up for experimenting
<lazyPower> rick_h_: i'm game, whats up?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/daily-standup?authuser=1 adjust authuser accordingly
<lazyPower> 1 sec, hangouts is refusing to connect
<rick_h_> lazyPower: yea, check authuser, for me it's 1 but might be 0 or whateverfor you
#juju-gui 2015-07-16
<kwmonroe> rick_h_: is the outage from earlier this week still on?  i'm 503'ing on http://jujucharms.com
<kwmonroe> also, hey rick_h_!  hope you're having a great day.
<rick_h_> kwmonroe: no, that's news and looking now
<rick_h_> kwmonroe: alarms just went off in IS land, looking with them on it
<kwmonroe> roger that, thanks!
<rick_h_> kwmonroe: back
<kwmonroe> you da man rick_h_.  much thanks!
#juju-gui 2015-07-17
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h_: does juju-gui contain code to create a bundle from a jujuclient.Environment?
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: no, it dumps it from the current JS db that is has in memory. 
<rick_h_> Makyo: correct me if I'm wrong here ^
<Makyo> rick_h_, tvansteenburgh correct, it just dumps what's on the canvas.
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: e.g. it's JS objects -> yaml dump vs using the jujuclient
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h_: ok, thanks. figured i'd check before writing this 
<Makyo> (minus uncommitted stuff)
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: np, any value in seeing the JS implementation?
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h_: nah, i don't think so, but thanks
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: k
<mbruzek> rick_h_: Hi!
<mbruzek> We are wanting to push an update to our latest bundle.  I branched the repo from bzr, and there is bundles.yaml (the one we wrote) and bundle.yaml (the one the store writes).  What is the proper procedure to update the bundle?
<rick_h_> mbruzek: update the bundle.yaml, rm the bundles.yaml if you want, and push the update
<mbruzek> OK thanks Rick.
#juju-gui 2017-07-17
<dakj> hello guys, why I can't open Juju Gui on a VPN connection while I've any issue with MAAS or Landscape? thanks
<dakj> I've opend the following post for more info https://askubuntu.com/questions/936248/not-view-juju-gui-on-vpn-connection
<dakj> anyone can help me? thanks
#juju-gui 2017-07-20
<fabrice> uiteam: any objections if I upgrade charstore on staging now ?
<rick_h> fabrice: don't think the community will care :) 
